# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Մայրության անկյուն >  Ամուսնու ներկայությունը ծննդալուծման գործընթացին

## Cassiopeia

Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, որքանո՞վ ճիշտ կլինի, եթե երեխայի հայրը ներկա գտնվի երեխայի ծննդյան գործընթացին: Ներկայումս դա Հայաստանում հնարավոր է` որոշակի գումարի առկայության դեպքում:
Ի՞նչ կտա դա երեխայի հորը: Կօգնի դա արդյոք մորը` ավելի թեթև տանելու ցավերը և ավելի ապահով զգալու իրեն այդ դժվար պահին:

----------

Kita (22.07.2009), Ձայնալար (22.07.2009)

----------


## comet

> Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, որքանո՞վ ճիշտ կլինի, եթե երեխայի հայրը ներկա գտնվի երեխայի ծննդյան գործընթացին: Ներկայումս դա Հայաստանում հնարավոր է` որոշակի գումարի առկայության դեպքում:
> Ի՞նչ կտա դա երեխայի հորը: Կօգնի դա արդյոք մորը` ավելի թեթև տանելու ցավերը և ավելի ապահով զգալու իրեն այդ դժվար պահին:


Ամեն մարդ չի դիմանա էդ տեսարանին: Առիթ է եղել, որ ծննդատանն եմ եղել ու ապագա մայրերի էդ ցավագին ձայներից վատացել եմ: Այդ առումով տղամարդկանց մեծ մասն ավելի զգայուն են: Ներկա գտնվել չգտնվելու հարցը ամուսինները պետք է միասին որոշեն: Հնարավոր է, որ կինն էլ համաձայն չլինի ամուսնու ներկայությանը :Think:

----------

Racer (22.07.2009)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, որքանո՞վ ճիշտ կլինի, եթե երեխայի հայրը ներկա գտնվի երեխայի ծննդյան գործընթացին: Ներկայումս դա Հայաստանում հնարավոր է` որոշակի գումարի առկայության դեպքում:
> Ի՞նչ կտա դա երեխայի հորը: Կօգնի դա արդյոք մորը` ավելի թեթև տանելու ցավերը և ավելի ապահով զգալու իրեն այդ դժվար պահին:


Մորը կտա - ապահովության զգացում, հորը - նոր հայացքներ ու ընկալումներ:
Միանշանակ կողմ եմ:
Ի դեպ, դրսում առնվազն վատ տոնի նշան է կամ կասկածելի, երբ որ հայրը ներկա չի գտնվում: Հիմնականում համարվում է, որ այն  /հայրը այսինքն/  գոյություն չունի  :Smile:

----------

Askalaf (29.09.2011), Ուլուանա (23.07.2009), Ռուֆուս (22.07.2009)

----------


## Սլիմ

> Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, որքանո՞վ ճիշտ կլինի, եթե երեխայի հայրը ներկա գտնվի երեխայի ծննդյան գործընթացին: Ներկայումս դա Հայաստանում հնարավոր է` որոշակի գումարի առկայության դեպքում:
> Ի՞նչ կտա դա երեխայի հորը: Կօգնի դա արդյոք մորը` ավելի թեթև տանելու ցավերը և ավելի ապահով զգալու իրեն այդ դժվար պահին:


Կտրականապես դեմ եմ, չեմ ուզի , որ սիրելիս այդ վիճակում ինձ տեսնի:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Կտրականապես դեմ եմ, չեմ ուզի , որ սիրելիս այդ վիճակում ինձ տեսնի:


հավատա, սիրելիդ ավելի կգնահատի ու կսիրի, բացի այդ ներկա գտնվել չի նշանակում ամեն ինչ տեսնել  :Wink:

----------


## Սլիմ

> հավատա, սիրելիդ ավելի կգնահատի ու կսիրի, բացի այդ ներկա գտնվել չի նշանակում ամեն ինչ տեսնել


Ինչքան էլ սիրի, իմ կարծիքով ճիշտա որ տղամարդը կնոջը միշտ տեսնի եթե ոչ կատարյալ ապա գոնե նորմալ վիճակում, որ միշտ որպես կին հետաքրքրի ու գրավի իր ամուսնուն :

----------

Enigmatic (22.07.2009), Էլիզե (11.05.2010)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ինչքան էլ սիրի, իմ կարծիքով ճիշտա որ տղամարդը կնոջը միշտ տեսնի եթե ոչ կատարյալ ապա գոնե նորմալ վիճակում, որ միշտ որպես կին հետաքրքրի ու գրավի իր ամուսնուն :


Հասկանում եմ ինչ ես ասում Sisuan, բայց ինչու ես կարծում, թե կինը ծննդաբերության ժամանակ ինչ-որ սարսափելի կամ խայտառակ վիճակներում է գտնվում?  :Xeloq: 
Անձամբ ես չեմ կարծում, թե տնքոցներն ու թեկուզ մի քիչ էլ գոռգոռալը հակագրավիչ է: Կնոջ գրավչությունն ու սիրելի լինելը ամենևին չեն փոխվի, եթե տվյալ կինը գրավիչ ու սիրելի է իր բնականության մեջ, ոչ թե սարքովի դեմքերով ու արտահայտությամբ` հատուկ ամուսնու համար նախապատրաստած: Ընդհակառակը, ամուսինը տեսնելով այն, ինչի միջով սիրելի կինն անցնում է, նոր աշխարհահայացք ու ընկալումներ, ինչպես նաև նոր գնահատականներ` կնոջ նկատմամբ ձեռք կբերի: Հավատա  :Wink:

----------

Amaru (22.07.2009), Cassiopeia (22.07.2009), comet (22.07.2009), E-la Via (22.07.2009), Estrella (23.07.2009), Kita (22.07.2009), Second Chance (22.07.2009), Լուսաբեր (06.09.2009), Կաթիլ (22.07.2009), Մարկիզ (23.07.2009), Ուլուանա (23.07.2009), Փոքրիկ (22.07.2009)

----------


## Սլիմ

> Հասկանում եմ ինչ ես ասում Sisuan, բայց ինչու ես կարծում, թե կինը ծննդաբերության ժամանակ ինչ-որ սարսափելի կամ խայտառակ վիճակներում է գտնվում? 
> Անձամբ ես չեմ կարծում, թե տնքոցներն ու թեկուզ մի քիչ էլ գոռգոռալը հակագրավիչ է: Կնոջ գրավչությունն ու սիրելի լինելը ամենևին չեն փոխվի, եթե տվյալ կինը գրավիչ ու սիրելի է իր բնականության մեջ, ոչ թե սարքովի դեմքերով ու արտահայտությամբ` հատուկ ամուսնու համար նախապատրաստած: Ընդհակառակը, ամուսինը տեսնելով այն, ինչի միջով սիրելի կինն անցնում է, նոր աշխարհահայացք ու ընկալումներ, ինչպես նաև նոր գնահատականներ` կնոջ նկատմամբ ձեռք կբերի: Հավատա


Չեմ կարծում , որ քրտնած,բզբզված մազերով, ցավից այլայլված ու հոգնած դեմքով մարդը կարա լինի գրավիչ: Չգիտեմ միգուցե իրավացի ես աշխարհայացքի ու ընկալումների մասին, բայց միևնույննա ես էն կարծքին եմ որ տղամարդուն միշտ պետք է դիմավորել հարդարված և ժպիտը դեմքին: Ես անձամբ չեմ ցանկանա, որ ամուսինս ներկա լինի :

----------

Էլիզե (11.05.2010)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Չեմ կարծում , որ քրտնած,բզբզված մազերով, ցավից այլայլված ու հոգնած դեմքով մարդը կարա լինի գրավիչ: Չգիտեմ միգուցե իրավացի ես աշխարհայացքի ու ընկալումների մասին, բայց միևնույննա ես էն կարծքին եմ որ տղամարդուն միշտ պետք է դիմավորել հարդարված և ժպիտը դեմքին: Ես անձամբ չեմ ցանկանա, որ ամուսինս ներկա լինի :


վայ, Sisuan ջան, էդ որտեղ ես տեսել, որ քրտնած ու բզբզված մազերով լինեն  :LOL: 
Տենց բան չկա  :Wink:  Նորմալ, սովորական նույն վիճակում ես, հա, հոգնած, բայց տենց սարսափազդու տեսարաններ չկան  :Smile: 
Ավելին, ծննդաբերող կինը էդ պահին մի ուրիշ կարգի գեղեցիկ ա, այսպես ասած - художественно գեղեցիկ  :Smile:

----------

Լուսաբեր (06.09.2009), Մարկիզ (23.07.2009)

----------


## Սլիմ

> վայ, Sisuan ջան, էդ որտեղ ես տեսել, որ քրտնած ու բզբզված մազերով լինեն 
> Տենց բան չկա  Նորմալ, սովորական նույն վիճակում ես, հա, հոգնած, բայց տենց սարսափազդու տեսարաններ չկան


Եսիմ , ես կինոներում եմ տեսել ու դուրս չի եկել էտ բզբզված վիճակը ու ճիշտն ասած միշտ որ մտախում եմ բալիկի մասին , ահավոր շատ վախում եմ թե էտ տեսարաններից, թե ցավերից, որի հետևանքով ըստ իս առաջանում են էտ տեսարանները :Sad:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Եսիմ , ես կինոներում եմ տեսել ու դուրս չի եկել էտ բզբզված վիճակը ու ճիշտն ասած միշտ որ մտախում եմ բալիկի մասին , ահավոր շատ վախում եմ թե էտ տեսարաններից, թե ցավերից, որի հետևանքով ըստ իս առաջանում են էտ տեսարանները


Դե ցավերից վախենալու մասին լռեմ, չեմ խաբի  :Smile:  բայց կինոներում կակռազ լավ էլ սարքված են կանայք  :Xeloq:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ես կարծում եմ, որ ամուսինը պե'տք է ներկա գտնվի իր կնոջ ծննդաբերության ժամանակ: Նրա ներկայությունը, բացի նրանից, որ կնոջն ուժ ու ապահովության զգացում է պարգևում, հենց իրեն` ամուսնուն հնարավորություն է տալիս այլ կերպ նայել աշխարհին: 
Երեխա ունենալը միայն ձվաբջիջը բեղմնավորելը չի: Ամուսինը պետք է իմանա ու տեսնի, թե ինչերի միջով է անցնում կինը: Երեխան, լույս աշխարհ գալով, պետք է անմիջապես զգա, որ բացի մորից ունի հայր: Երեխան իր ծնվելու առաջին րոպեներին գտնվում է ամենաանպաշտպան ու ամենաանօգ վիճակում: Հնարավոր է, որ մայրը ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով ի վիճակի չլինի գրկել իր զավակին, այդ դեպքում հենց հայրն է, որ պիտի լրացնի այդ բացը:

----------

Askalaf (29.09.2011), comet (22.07.2009), E-la Via (22.07.2009), Second Chance (22.07.2009), Կաթիլ (22.07.2009), Ռուֆուս (22.07.2009), Փոքրիկ (22.07.2009)

----------


## comet

Ընտրությունը շատ անհատական է: Եթե կինը չի ուզում, թող ամուսինը ներկա չգտնվի, դրանով կինն իրեն միայն ավելի վատ կզգա ու սպասվածի հակառակ ազդեցությունը կունենա: Ամուսնու ներկայությունը պիտի ցանկալի լինի երկուսին էլ:

----------

Ariadna (22.07.2009), E-la Via (22.07.2009), Second Chance (22.07.2009), Բարեկամ (22.07.2009), Բարձրահասակ (22.07.2009)

----------


## Մանոն

> Չեմ կարծում , որ քրտնած,բզբզված մազերով, ցավից այլայլված ու հոգնած դեմքով մարդը կարա լինի գրավիչ: Չգիտեմ միգուցե իրավացի ես աշխարհայացքի ու ընկալումների մասին, բայց միևնույննա ես էն կարծքին եմ որ տղամարդուն միշտ պետք է դիմավորել հարդարված և ժպիտը դեմքին: :


Կարծում եմ ամուսնուն միայն այդպես դիմավորելով կինը երկար կողքը չի կարող նրան պահել իր կողքին  :Wink:  չէ՞ որ կգա մի ժամանակ, երբ ժամանակն ինքը մի օր կվերցնի կնոջից իր գեղեցիկ թարմ մաշկը, հարդարվածությունը...Իսկ այ հիշողությունն այն մասին, թե ինչպես էր կինը կռիվ տալիս կյանքի ու մահու միջև՝ փրկելու իրենց մանկիկի կյանքը, ապահովելու նրա առողջ ծնունդը՝ ամուսինը միշտ կսիրի կնոջը՝ երախտապարտ լինելով նրան: Ու ընդհանրապես, ինչու ես մտածում, որ կինը միշտ պետք է հարդարված ու ժպիտը դեմքին դիմավորի ամուսնուն: Կինն էլ մարդ է, իր հույզերով, առօրյա հոգսերով, ներաշխարհով: Ու *սիրող* ամուսինը նրան կընդունի հենց այնպիսին, ինչպիսին որ կա. երբեմն հոգնած, երբեմն սպառված ճստոների օյիններից… :Tongue:  Դա կյանքն է, դա՛ է երջանկությունը:  :Smile:

----------

Amaru (22.07.2009), Cassiopeia (22.07.2009), comet (22.07.2009), Dayana (22.07.2009), Kita (22.07.2009), Second Chance (22.07.2009), Բարեկամ (22.07.2009), Գևոր (23.07.2009), Լուսաբեր (06.09.2009), Կաթիլ (22.07.2009), Ուլուանա (23.07.2009), Փոքրիկ (22.07.2009)

----------


## Սլիմ

> Կարծում եմ ամուսնուն միայն այդպես դիմավորելով կինը երկար կողքը չի կարող նրան պահել իր կողքին  չէ՞ որ կգա մի ժամանակ, երբ ժամանակն ինքը մի օր կվերցնի կնոջից իր գեղեցիկ թարմ մաշկը, հարդարվածությունը...Իսկ այ հիշողությունն այն մասին, թե ինչպես էր կինը կռիվ տալիս կյանքի ու մահու միջև՝ փրկելու իրենց մանկիկի կյանքը, ապահովելու նրա առողջ ծնունդը՝ ամուսինը միշտ կսիրի կնոջը՝ երախտապարտ լինելով նրան: Ու ընդհանրապես, ինչու ես մտածում, որ կինը միշտ պետք է հարդարված ու ժպիտը դեմքին դիմավորի ամուսնուն: Կինն էլ մարդ է, իր հույզերով, առօրյա հոգսերով, ներաշխարհով: Ու *սիրող* ամուսինը նրան կընդունի հենց այնպիսին, ինչպիսին որ կա. երբեմն հոգնած, երբեմն սպառված ճստոների օյիններից… Դա կյանքն է, դա՛ է երջանկությունը:


Տարիները մարդու հարդարված լինելու հետ ոչ մի կապ չունեն, կարա լինի շատ հարդարված , ուխոժննի տատիկ, չգիտեմ դա իմ կարծիքնա, գիտեմ որ կինն էլ մարդա,ես ինքս իգական սեռի ներկայացուցիչ եմ ու գիտեմ ինչ դժվարա աշխատանքային ծանր օրվանից հետո գնալ տուն , ճաշ պատրաստել, լվացք անել.... և այլն և այլն ու մնալ հարդարված, ժպտերես,ամեն դեպքում կարծում եմ իմ ամուսինը էտ տիպի կին կցանկանա տեսնել իր կողքին: Էտ իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքնա:

----------

Բարեկամ (22.07.2009)

----------


## ministr

Էդ վիճակին ներկա լինելը ինչ օգուտ կարողա տա????
ԱՄՆ-ում նույնիսկ պորտալարը տալիս են հայրը կտրի... 
Ում ա պետք?
Շատ ավելի լավա առաջին անգամ մորն ու փոքրիկին տեսնել մահճակալին ու օրորոցում պառկած, քան թե արնաշաղախ ու գորշ:

----------

Ariadna (22.07.2009), Enigmatic (22.07.2009), Գևոր (23.07.2009), Սլիմ (22.07.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Ի՞նչ կտա դա երեխայի հորը:


Չգիտեմ ինչ կտա, բայց իմ սիրտը չի տանի ներկա լինեմ: Ես դրսում կսպասեմ: :Yes:

----------

Ariadna (22.07.2009), Enigmatic (22.07.2009), Գևոր (23.07.2009)

----------


## Ariadna

Անձամբ ես չեմ ուզի, որ ամուսինս ներկա գտնվի։ Կարծում եմ դա կանանց հերթական սադիստական դրսևորումներից է (էն դեպքում, երբ տղամարդը չի ուզում, բայց իրենք ստիպում են, որ՝ չէ, պետք ա կողքիս լինես, եթե ինձ սիրում ես.. և այլն)։ Եթե երկուսն էլ երազում են էդ մասին, էդ դեպքում խնդիր չկա։ Եթե տղամարդը քեզ սիրում ա, պարտադիր չի տեսնի, ոնց տանջվեցիր, որ ավելի գնահատի։ Հետո ցանկացած քիչ թե շատ բանական մարդ գիտի, որ ծննդաբերությունը ցավոտ է, դժվար և այլն, պետք չի դա նրան ապացուցել։ Մի խոսքով, ես էլի տղերքի կողմից եմ  :LOL:  Իրանք մեղք են, ավելի նուրբ ու քնքուշ, մի տանջեք ձեր ամուսիններին, ի սեր աստծո  :Smile:  Էդ ոչ մի բանը կապ չունի լավ ամուսին ու լավ հայր լինելու համար, դրանք սուտ բաներ են, սիրող և նվիրված մարդը միշտ էլ կմնա սիրող և նվիրված, անկախ որևէ բանից, և՝ հակառակը։

----------

cold skin (22.07.2009), comet (22.07.2009), Enigmatic (22.07.2009)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Տարիները մարդու հարդարված լինելու հետ ոչ մի կապ չունեն, կարա լինի շատ հարդարված , ուխոժննի տատիկ, չգիտեմ դա իմ կարծիքնա, գիտեմ որ կինն էլ մարդա,ես ինքս իգական սեռի ներկայացուցիչ եմ ու գիտեմ ինչ դժվարա աշխատանքային ծանր օրվանից հետո գնալ տուն , ճաշ պատրաստել, լվացք անել.... և այլն և այլն ու մնալ հարդարված, ժպտերես,ամեն դեպքում կարծում եմ իմ ամուսինը էտ տիպի կին կցանկանա տեսնել իր կողքին: Էտ իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքնա:


Լիովին համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ: Ինչ-ինչ, կինը միշտ պետք է տեղը տեղին լինի. դա առաջին հերթին կնոջ` որպես կին արժանապատվությունն է: Նույնիսկ ավելին` կինը շրջապատում երևալու հանդեպ կարող է ավելի անփույթ գտնվել, բայց սեփական, ամեն օր իրեն տեսնող ու իր հետ առնչվող ամուսնու դեպքում` երբեք չպետք է թույլ տա, որ իր արտաքինը ինչ-որ չափով ինչ-որ հանգամանքներից տուժի: Ամուսինը իր կնոջ մեջ, հավատացեք, ի վերջո առաջին հերթին գնահատում ա կին էակին, հետո որպես ընկեր, իր երեխաների մայր, վերջապես սպասարկող  :LOL:  

Բայց չշեղվելու համար թեմայից ասեմ, որ դրսում, օրինակ, ծննդաբերությունից մի քանի ժամ առաջ կանայք իրենց հատուկ հետևում են, օրինակ պեդիկյուր-մանիկյուր  :LOL: , դե բա ինչպես` չէ՞ որ ոտքերը երևալու են  :Smile:  Ինչպես նաև անձնական խնամքի ու հիգիենայի այլ պարագաները, ընդհուպ մինչև հետծննդաբերական հագուստի ընտրությունը… Դա էլ մի առանձին հաճույք է էդ պրոցեդուրաներով անցնելը... :Smile:

----------

Սլիմ (22.07.2009)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Չգիտեմ ինչ կտա, բայց իմ սիրտը չի տանի ներկա լինեմ: Ես դրսում կսպասեմ:


Եթե հաղթահարես էդ "սիրտը չտանելը", ինձ հետո շնորհակալություն ես ասելու  :Wink:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Անձամբ ես չեմ ուզի, որ ամուսինս ներկա գտնվի։ Կարծում եմ դա կանանց հերթական սադիստական դրսևորումներից է (էն դեպքում, երբ տղամարդը չի ուզում, բայց իրենք ստիպում են, որ՝ չէ, պետք ա կողքիս լինես, եթե ինձ սիրում ես.. և այլն)։ Եթե երկուսն էլ երազում են էդ մասին, էդ դեպքում խնդիր չկա։ Եթե տղամարդը քեզ սիրում ա, պարտադիր չի տեսնի, ոնց տանջվեցիր, որ ավելի գնահատի։ Հետո ցանկացած քիչ թե շատ բանական մարդ գիտի, որ ծննդաբերությունը ցավոտ է, դժվար և այլն, պետք չի դա նրան ապացուցել։ Մի խոսքով, ես էլի տղերքի կողմից եմ  Իրանք մեղք են, ավելի նուրբ ու քնքուշ, մի տանջեք ձեր ամուսիններին, ի սեր աստծո  Էդ ոչ մի բանը կապ չունի լավ ամուսին ու լավ հայր լինելու համար, դրանք սուտ բաներ են, սիրող և նվիրված մարդը միշտ էլ կմնա սիրող և նվիրված, անկախ որևէ բանից, և՝ հակառակը։


Արիադնա, ստեղ խնդիրը միայն կինը չի, ավելին՝ կինը երկրոդական ֆակտոր է  :Wink:  խոսքը *սեփական* երեխայի ծնունդը տեսնելն է, որը տենց _արնաշաղախ_ ու _սադիստական_ տեսարան չի բնավ. ամեն ինչ շատ պուպուշ ու շաաատ հետաքրքիրն ա լինում...  :Love:

----------


## Elmo

> Եթե հաղթահարես էդ "սիրտը չտանելը", ինձ հետո շնորհակալություն ես ասելու


Մի անգամ Անուշին ատամնաբուժի մոտ տարա, սիրտս չէր դիմանում: Մի 5 անգամ դուրս եկա ծխեցի, չնայած նրան, որ ինքը շատ հանգիստ նստած էր: Բա որ ծննդազատման ժամանա՞կ կողքը կանգնեմ: Չէ չեմ ուզում:

նենց սովորական ժամանակ մոտս մարդ էլ սպանեն չեմ հուզվում: Բանակում թուրքերը կրակեցին հետիս ծառայողի ոտքին, նորմալ հանգիստ օգնություն էինք ցույց տալիս, մինչև բժիշկներն եկան:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Մի անգամ Անուշին ատամնաբուժի մոտ տարա, սիրտս չէր դիմանում: Մի 5 անգամ դուրս եկա ծխեցի, չնայած նրան, որ ինքը շատ հանգիստ նստած էր: Բա որ ծննդազատման ժամանա՞կ կողքը կանգնեմ: Չէ չեմ ուզում:


Գիտես, կրիտիկական պահերին մարդ այլ կերպ ա դրսևորվում, քան կարծում ա: Ավելի կենտրոնանում ա, ինչ…
Ամեն դեպքում, եթե զգաս, որ չես կարողանում, միշտ էլ կարող ես դուրս գալ  :Smile:  

Օֆ, իբր ինչ եմ համոզում…  :LOL:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ասեմ իմանաք, որ կինոներում ցույց տրվող անընդմեջ ճիչերը մի քիչ չափազանցված են: Այդ ճիչեչը կարող են տևել մի քանի րոպե միայն, այն էլ կուլմինացիոն պահին, երբ ծնվում է մանկիկի գլուխը: Իսկ իրականում (ծննդատանը նոր ծննդաբերած կանանց եմ հարցրել), կանայք իրենց շատ քաջ են պահում, նույնիսկ ձայն չեն հանել (ծննդատանն եղած ժամանակ ծնարանի կողքի պալատում եմ պառկել ու 3 օրերի ընթաքցքում եղած ծնունդների ժամանակ ընդամենը մեկ անգամ եմ տնքոցներ լսել):

----------


## Փոքրիկ

:Love: Ես էլ կցանկանայի, որ իմ ամուսինը ներկա լինի... Բացի ինձանից, թող նա էլ զգա ու տեսնի փոքրիկի լույս աշխարհ գալու պրոցեսը...  :Blush: Իսկ եթե շատ _նրբիկ_/ :Jpit: / լինի ամուսինս, միգուցե ես ինքնս չթողնեմ:

 :Jpit: Հենց պատրաստվեմ մայրանալու, կհիշեմ էս թեման ու կգամ կգրեմ:

----------


## Elmo

> Գիտես, կրիտիկական պահերին մարդ այլ կերպ ա դրսևորվում, քան կարծում ա: Ավելի կենտրոնանում ա, ինչ…
> Ամեն դեպքում, եթե զգաս, որ չես կարողանում, միշտ էլ կարող ես դուրս գալ  
> 
> Օֆ, իբր ինչ եմ համոզում…


Կրիտիկական պահերին կարողանու եմ ինձ հանգիստ դրսևորել: Կողքս մարդ ուշաթաթվի, վիրավորվի նորմալ հանգիստ օգնում եմ, հարազատ մարդկանց հետ չի ստացվում:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ասեմ իմանաք, որ կինոներում ցույց տրվող անընդմեջ ճիչերը մի քիչ չափազանցված են: Այդ ճիչեչը կարող են տևել մի քանի րոպե միայն, այն էլ կուլմինացիոն պահին, երբ ծնվում է մանկիկի գլուխը: Իսկ իրականում (ծննդատանը նոր ծննդաբերած կանանց եմ հարցրել), կանայք իրենց շատ քաջ են պահում, նույնիսկ ձայն չեն հանել (ծննդատանն եղած ժամանակ ծնարանի կողքի պալատում եմ պառկել ու 3 օրերի ընթաքցքում եղած ծնունդների ժամանակ ընդամենը մեկ անգամ եմ տնքոցներ լսել):


Վերա ջան, էդ շատ անհատական ա, նայած թե մարդու դիմանալու շեմն ինչքան ա, հետո քեզ մի բան ասեմ, էդ ճիչերը, հատկապես վերջում ոչ այնքան ցավից են, այլ ստիմուլացնում են ներքին ուժը, որը օգնում է փոքրիկին լույս աշխարհ դուրս գալ:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Վերա ջան, էդ շատ անհատական ա, նայած թե մարդու դիմանալու շեմն ինչքան ա, հետո քեզ մի բան ասեմ, էդ ճիչերը, հատկապես վերջում ոչ այնքան ցավից են, այլ ստիմուլացնում են ներքին ուժը, որը օգնում է փոքրիկին լույս աշխարհ դուրս գալ:


Լիովին համամիտ եմ...

Անձամբ իմ դեպքում... ես շատ էի ուզում, որ ամուսինս ներկա գտնվի մեր բալիկի ծննդյան պրոցեսին (հուսով եմ ինքը կգրի իր սեփական կարծիքն այդ մասին, այլապես ես ինքս կգրեմ, թե ինչ որոշման մենք եկանք): Սակայն հանգամանքների բերումով, իմ դեպքում դա հնարավոր չէր: Ճիշտ է, կեսարյան հատման ժամանակ էլ է դա հնարավոր, բայց իմ բժիշկը կտրականապես դեմ էր նույնիսկ իմ էպիդուրալ անզգայացմանը, որ ես տեսնեի թե ի՞նչ է կատարվում: Եվ երևի նա շատ ճիշտ գտնվեց իմ պարագայում:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Լիովին համամիտ եմ...
> 
> Անձամբ իմ դեպքում... ես շատ էի ուզում, որ ամուսինս ներկա գտնվի մեր բալիկի ծննդյան պրոցեսին (հուսով եմ ինքը կգրի իր սեփական կարծիքն այդ մասին, այլապես ես ինքս կգրեմ, թե ինչ որոշման մենք եկանք): Սակայն հանգամանքների բերումով, իմ դեպքում դա հնարավոր չէր: Ճիշտ է, կեսարյան հատման ժամանակ էլ է դա հնարավոր, բայց իմ բժիշկը կտրականապես դեմ էր նույնիսկ իմ էպիդուրալ անզգայացմանը, որ ես տեսնեի թե ի՞նչ է կատարվում: Եվ երևի նա շատ ճիշտ գտնվեց իմ պարագայում:


Էպիդուրալ անզգայացումը դա մի առանձին թեմա է: Շատերը, որոնք այդ ռիսկին այսպես ասած սթափ ժամանակ չէին գնա, ցավերի կուլմինացիայի ժամանակ կարող ա նույնիսկ աղաչեն, որ իրենց էպիդյուրալ ներարկեն   :Jpit:  դրա համար սթափ վիճակում են ստորագրություն վերցնում  :Wink:  
Ու ընդհանարպես ավելի լավ է մինչ ծննդաբերությունը ձեռք առնել հատուկ միջոցներ ծննդազատումն անցավ անցկացնելու համար. օրինակ մարզումներ, մասաժներ և այլն. դրանք դատարկ խոսքեր չեն, ու դրանց օգուտը հետո ես զգում

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Էպիդուրալ անզգայացումը դա մի առանձին թեմա է: Շատերը, որոնք այդ ռիսկին այսպես ասած սթափ ժամանակ չէին գնա, ցավերի կուլմինացիայի ժամանակ կարող ա նույնիսկ աղաչեն, որ իրենց էպիդյուրալ ներարկեն   դրա համար սթափ վիճակում են ստորագրություն վերցնում


Իմ դեպքում խոսքը կեսարյան հատման ժամանակ մասնակի անզգայացման մասին էր:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Իմ դեպքում խոսքը կեսարյան հատման ժամանակ մասնակի անզգայացման մասին էր:


Հա, դա հասկացա, անհրաժեշտությունների դեպքում այլ է իհարկե, ու արդեն ռիսկի գործոնը հակառակ կողմում է` բնական ունենալ, թե կեսարյան: Խոսքս ցավից խուսափելու համար էպիդուրալ ընտրելու մասին է:

----------


## Ariadna

> Արիադնա, ստեղ խնդիրը միայն կինը չի, ավելին՝ կինը երկրոդական ֆակտոր է  խոսքը *սեփական* երեխայի ծնունդը տեսնելն է, որը տենց _արնաշաղախ_ ու _սադիստական_ տեսարան չի բնավ. ամեն ինչ շատ պուպուշ ու շաաատ հետաքրքիրն ա լինում...


Եթե տղամարդը շատ ա սիրում կնոջը, էդ դեպքում էդ երեխան երկրորդական ա լինում ավելի։ Օրինակ պապաս ասում է, որ երբ լսել է մամաս ոնց է գոռում ցավից,  ասել է չեմ ուզում երեխես, մենակ Հասմիկիս մի բան չլինի։ Իսկ եթե բացի գոռոցից տեսներ նաև էդ ամբողջ տեսարանը, հաստատ ավելի մեղք կլիներ, ու եթե տեսներ մեզ ծնվելու պահին, չեմ կարծում, որ ինչ որ բան ավել էր լինելու, ավելի շատ էր սիրելու մեզ քան հիմա։ Բայց նորից եմ կրկնում, եթե տղամարդը դա ուզում է, երազում է, թող ներկա լինի, ես դեմ եմ, երբ տղամարդը չի ուզում, իսկ կինը ստիպում է, կամ թեկուզ խնդրում։

----------


## Բարեկամ

> եթե տղամարդը դա ուզում է, երազում է, թող ներկա լինի, ես դեմ եմ, երբ տղամարդը չի ուզում, իսկ կինը ստիպում է, կամ թեկուզ խնդրում։


Արիադնա ջան, էդ *երազելը* որ շեշտում ես, շատ  հավակնոտ ա դարձնում վերաբերմունքդ ու շեշտում ա դրա բացասականությունը` թվացյալ չեզոքության տակ: Ոչ մի տղամարդ էլ չի *երազում* այդ մասին օրուգիշեր, ու ոչ էլ դա նպատակ  ա, պարզապես դա անձնական ընտրություն ա, որը, ի դեպ, մինչև չընտրես, չես հասկանա ինչի մասին եմ խոսում, ինչքան էլ որ պատմություններ լսես` սարսափելի, թե ռոմանտիկ

----------

Reh32 (20.07.2010), Ուլուանա (23.07.2009)

----------


## Ariadna

> Բայց չշեղվելու համար թեմայից ասեմ, որ դրսում, օրինակ, ծննդաբերությունից մի քանի ժամ առաջ կանայք իրենց հատուկ հետևում են, օրինակ պեդիկյուր-մանիկյուր , դե բա ինչպես` չէ՞ որ ոտքերը երևալու են  Ինչպես նաև անձնական խնամքի ու հիգիենայի այլ պարագաները, ընդհուպ մինչև հետծննդաբերական հագուստի ընտրությունը… Դա էլ մի առանձին հաճույք է էդ պրոցեդուրաներով անցնելը...


Երևի վաղուց ներսում չես եղել, Բարեկամ ջան։ Ասեմ, որ էստեղ էլ, ցանկացած նորմալ կին, թե իր հագուստն է պատրաստում հիվանդանոցի համար, թե պեդիկյուր մանիկյուրն է անում։ Ընկերուհիս նախավերջին օրը կանչեց տուն, ինքը արդեն չէր կարողանում շարժվեր, եկավ մատնահարդարը տանը արեց էդ պրոցեդուրաները, բայց ասեց, որ կեսարյանի դեպքում ձեռքի մատները չի կարելի քսել, եղունգները պետք ա երևան։ Էդպես ձեռքերը մնացին անլաք  :Smile:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Երևի վաղուց ներսում չես եղել, Բարեկամ ջան։ Ասեմ, որ էստեղ էլ, ցանկացած նորմալ կին, թե իր հագուստն է պատրաստում հիվանդանոցի համար, թե պեդիկյուր մանիկյուրն է անում։ Ընկերուհիս նախավերջին օրը կանչեց տուն, ինքը արդեն չէր կարողանում շարժվեր, եկավ մատնահարդարը տանը արեց էդ պրոցեդուրաները, բայց ասեց, որ կեսարյանի դեպքում ձեռքի մատները չի կարելի քսել, եղունգները պետք ա երևան։ Էդպես ձեռքերը մնացին անլաք


դե չգիտեմ էդտեղի պրակտիկայի մասին, ուղղակի մեկը գրել էր, որ տեսքը նայելու բան չի լինում էդ ժամանակ, դրա համար էի գրել  :Smile:

----------


## Ariadna

> Արիադնա ջան, էդ *երազելը* որ շեշտում ես, շատ  հավակնոտ ա դարձնում վերաբերմունքդ ու շեշտում ա դրա բացասականությունը` թվացյալ չեզոքության տակ: Ոչ մի տղամարդ էլ չի *երազում* այդ մասին օրուգիշեր, ու ոչ էլ դա նպատակ  ա, պարզապես դա անձնական ընտրություն ա, որը, ի դեպ, մինչև չընտրես, չես հասկանա ինչի մասին եմ խոսում, ինչքան էլ որ պատմություններ լսես` սարսափելի, թե ռոմանտիկ


Լավ, չասեմ երազել, ասեմ դեմ չլինել, եթե դա ինչ որ բան կփոխի  :Wink:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Լավ, չասեմ երազել, ասեմ դեմ չլինել, եթե դա ինչ որ բան կփոխի


կոնցեպտուալ փոխում ա  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (22.07.2009)

----------


## Ariadna

Էրեխեք մի բան էլ պատմեմ, չնայած ես ինքս դրա մասին չեմ կարդացել, դրա համար չէի ուզում նաև խոսել, բայց որ էսպիսի անկեղծ խոսակցություն գնաց, ասեմ  :Smile: 

Ուրեմն ծանոթներիցս մեկը ամուսնացավ ԱՄՆ–ում մի բուլղարացի տղայի հետ։ Շատ երջանիկ էին, շատ էին սիրում իրար, ու էդ տղան ինքն էր ասել, որ ուզում է ներկա լինել ծննդաբերության ժամանակ։ Տղա ունեցան, ամուսինն էլ ներկա էր գտնվել էդ ընթացքում։ Բայց արդեն երեխան չորս տարեկան ա, ամուսինը կնոջը մատով չի կպնում։ Ապրում են մի տան մեջ` հարևանների նման։ Շատ լավ են իրար հետ, ընդհանուր բյուջե, համատեղ ճաշ, բայց քնում են առանձին։ Ծննդաբերությունը տեսնելուց հետո էդ տղան սարսափում ա կնոջը կպնել։ Ու ասել էին, որ էդպիսի սինդրոմ գոյություն ունի, որ իբր ներկա լինող տղամարդկանց չգիտեմ քանի տոկոսը, հետո էդպիսի վիճակում է հայտնվում։ Նորից եմ ասում, ես էդ սինդրոմի մասին չեմ կարդացել անձամբ, ու ոչինչ չեմ կարող ասել, թե իրականում որքանով է էդ սառնությունը կապված  ներկա գտնվելու հետ, բայց փաստը մնում է փաստ, որ մինչև էդ նորմալ զույգ են եղել, ու անմիջապես դրանից հետո տղամարդը լրիվ սառել է։ 
Ու նաև ասեմ, որ իմ բացասական վերաբերմունքը էդ երևույթի նկատմամբ, որևէ կերպ կապված չէ էս դեպքի հետ, էստեղ կարծում եմ, ամեն դեպքում տղայի մի ծալը պակաս է եղել, էդ ստրեսսից հետո ավելի է արտահայտվել  :Smile:

----------

Սլիմ (22.07.2009)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Էրեխեք մի բան էլ պատմեմ, չնայած ես ինքս դրա մասին չեմ կարդացել, դրա համար չէի ուզում նաև խոսել, բայց որ էսպիսի անկեղծ խոսակցություն գնաց, ասեմ 
> 
> Ուրեմն ծանոթներիցս մեկը ամուսնացավ ԱՄՆ–ում մի բուլղարացի տղայի հետ։ Շատ երջանիկ էին, շատ էին սիրում իրար, ու էդ տղան ինքն էր ասել, որ ուզում է ներկա լինել ծննդաբերության ժամանակ։ Տղա ունեցան, ամուսինն էլ ներկա էր գտնվել էդ ընթացքում։ Բայց արդեն երեխան չորս տարեկան ա, ամուսինը կնոջը մատով չի կպնում։ Ապրում են մի տան մեջ` հարևանների նման։ Շատ լավ են իրար հետ, ընդհանուր բյուջե, համատեղ ճաշ, բայց քնում են առանձին։ Ծննդաբերությունը տեսնելուց հետո էդ տղան սարսափում ա կնոջը կպնել։ Ու ասել էին, որ էդպիսի սինդրոմ գոյություն ունի, որ իբր ներկա լինող տղամարդկանց չգիտեմ քանի տոկոսը, հետո էդպիսի վիճակում է հայտնվում։ Նորից եմ ասում, ես էդ սինդրոմի մասին չեմ կարդացել անձամբ, ու ոչինչ չեմ կարող ասել, թե իրականում որքանով է էդ սառնությունը կապված  ներկա գտնվելու հետ, բայց փաստը մնում է փաստ, որ մինչև էդ նորմալ զույգ են եղել, ու անմիջապես դրանից հետո տղամարդը լրիվ սառել է։ 
> Ու նաև ասեմ, որ իմ բացասական վերաբերմունքը էդ երևույթի նկատմամբ, որևէ կերպ կապված չէ էս դեպքի հետ, էստեղ կարծում եմ, ամեն դեպքում տղայի մի ծալը պակաս է եղել, էդ ստրեսսից հետո ավելի է արտահայտվել


Տենց որ լինի գինեկոլոգ տղամարդիկ պետք ա ուրեմն կամ հոմո լինեն կամ ասեքսուալ` լավագույն դեպքում  :LOL:  
Կոնկրետ էս դեպքի հետ կապված նկատի ունեցի, որ իրական մանրամասները երբեք չես իմանա, բայց ինքդ մտածի, էդ ի~ինչ պետք ա տեսած լինի, որ իր համար հայտնություն ա եղել  :Jpit:   Ինձ թվում ա թդ տղան մինչ էդ էլ իր կնոջ հետ կապ չի ունեցել  :LOL:  կամ շատ մակերեսային  :Smile:

----------


## Ariadna

> Տենց որ լինի գինեկոլոգ տղամարդիկ պետք ա ուրեմն կամ հոմո լինեն կամ ասեքսուալ` լավագույն դեպքում  
> Կոնկրետ էս դեպքի հետ կապված նկատի ունեցի, որ իրական մանրամասները երբեք չես իմանա, բայց ինքդ մտածի, էդ ի~ինչ պետք ա տեսած լինի, որ իր համար հայտնություն ա եղել   Ինձ թվում ա թդ տղան մինչ էդ էլ իր կնոջ հետ կապ չի ունեցել  կամ շատ մակերեսային


Ես շատ գիտեմ, իրանց ասելով նախանձելի զույգ են եղել, էդ սինդրոմի մասին էլ ամերիկացի հոգեբաններն են ասել, որ առաջին դեպքը չի։ Ինչ իմանաս, մինչև հաստատ չիմանաս  :Wink:

----------


## Manya

Անձամբ ես կողմ եմ… Ամուսինը ուժ և ինքնավստահություն կհաղորդի կնոջը: Կինը ավելի իրեն ապահով կզգա: Իսկ ամուսնու համար էլ, ավելի հեշտ կլինի այդ լարված ժամերը տանել: Ու հետագայում էլ ավելի նրբորեն կվերաբերվի  կնոջը: Ականատես լինելով այդ պռոցեսին:

----------


## Enigmatic

Ես դեմ եմ: Ինձ ահավոր լարված կզգամ ու անգամ անհարմար, որովհետև հեռուստացույցով տեսել եմ ծննդաբերություն, սկի ինձ հաճելի չէր, ուր մնաց տղամարդուն: Համել տղամարդիկ ավելի պանիկյոր են ուշուտ են ազդվում նման բաներից: Արիադնայի հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ, լավ բացատրել ա :Smile: 

Բա Ամերիկայում վապշե դեմք են, վիդեոկամերաներով պապaները նկարում են ողջ պրոցեսսը :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (22.07.2009), Kuk (22.07.2009), ministr (22.07.2009), Սլիմ (22.07.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Կինը երևի թե իրեն ավելի ապահով կզգա, բայց դե տղամարդու համար ահավոր սթրես ա, ամեն մարդ չի դիմանա, կարող ա նեռվայնությունից ասենք բժիշկին ծեծի, կամ ինֆարկտ ստանա  :Smile:  Կարելի ա սկզբում անծանոթ կանանց ծննդաբերություններին ականատես լինել, միքիչ աչքը սովորացնել:

----------


## Elmo

> Կինը երևի թե իրեն ավելի ապահով կզգա, բայց դե տղամարդու համար ահավոր սթրես ա, ամեն մարդ չի դիմանա, կարող ա նեռվայնությունից ասենք բժիշկին ծեծի, կամ ինֆարկտ ստանա  *Կարելի ա սկզբում անծանոթ կանանց ծննդաբերություններին ականատես լինել, միքիչ աչքը սովորացնել:*


 :LOL:  տենց մենակ բժիշկներն են անում պրակտիկայի ժամանակ:
Ինձ չի թվում, որ անծանոթ կնոջ անծանոթ ամուսնուն դա շատ դուր կգա:
Մնացածի հետ համաձայն եմ:

----------


## REAL_ist

Կախվածա կնոջ ցանկությունից, եթե ապագա կինս ցանկանա միանշանակ կողքին կլինեմ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կինը երևի թե իրեն ավելի ապահով կզգա, բայց դե տղամարդու համար ահավոր սթրես ա, ամեն մարդ չի դիմանա, կարող ա նեռվայնությունից ասենք բժիշկին ծեծի, կամ ինֆարկտ ստանա  Կարելի ա սկզբում անծանոթ կանանց ծննդաբերություններին ականատես լինել, միքիչ աչքը սովորացնել:


Ես հաստատ մի դեպք գիտեմ, որ իմ ծանոթներից մեկը, ինքը բժիշկ, գնացել էր որ կնոջ կողքը լիներ, ու համ էլ ձեռի հետ երախայի ծնունդը նկարեր: Կամեռա էր վերցրել: Էս էլ քեզ բժիշկի խելք էլի - իբր գնացել ա, որ կնոջ կողքը լինի: Էն ամենաթեժ պահին, էս մարդու ուշքը անցել էր, ընկել էր գետնին, կամեռան էլ վրեն: Բժիշկները ծծնդկանին թողած ընկած սրան են սկսել հետ բերել:

----------

Ariadna (22.07.2009)

----------


## Ungrateful

Ներկա լինելը` հասկանալի է... 
բայց այդ Նկարելու իմաստը այդպես էլ չհասկացա...
լավ նկարեցիր, հետո տնեցիներով դնելու էն ու հումորով դիտեն այդ խեղջի տանջանքները?

----------


## Ariadna

Էսօր ընկերուհուս տվեցի էդ հարցը (ինքը մի տարի առաջ է երեխա ունեցել), ասեցի, որ ֆորումում քննարկում էինք ու որ ես ճնշող փոքրամասնություն էի: Ինքն էլ ասում էր, որ երբեք չէր ուզենա, ասում է էնքան զզվելի ա էդ ամեն ինչը, որ սկի բժշկից ես նեղվում, որ տեսնում ա, ուր մնաց քեզ հարազատ մարդը տեսնի դա ու ներկա լինի: Ընդ որում ինքը ազատվել է բավականին հեշտ: Ինքն էլ էր դեմ տղամարդու նկատմամբ էդ սադիզմին  :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

Բայց ինչ-որ լուրջ, ծանրակշիռ պատճառ կա՞, որ ամուսինը պիտի կնոջ հենց կողքին լինի էդ ընթացքում: Ինձ թվում ա՝ չկա:

*Ariadna*, ես քո կողմից եմ  :Jpit: :

----------

Ariadna (22.07.2009), Elmo (22.07.2009), Kita (22.07.2009), Քամի (22.07.2009)

----------


## Kuk

Դեմ եմ: Տեարանն անտանելի ա, կինն էլ էդ պահին դժվար թե ի վիճակի լինի ամուսնու աջակցությունն ընկալելու: Թե ասա՝ դրա աջակցե՞լը որն ա: Հլը մի բան էլ կինը կարողա իրան վատ զգա:

----------

Ariadna (22.07.2009), Enigmatic (22.07.2009), Kita (22.07.2009)

----------


## Ariadna

> Բայց ինչ-որ լուրջ, ծանրակշիռ պատճառ կա՞, որ ամուսինը պիտի կնոջ հենց կողքին լինի էդ ընթացքում: Ինձ թվում ա՝ չկա:
> 
> *Ariadna*, ես քո կողմից եմ :


ԿլՕրս, ես չէի էլ կասկածում  :Smile:  Ըստ իս որևէ պատճառ չկա, միակ պատճառը ոնց տեսնում եմ, կանացի սադիզմն ա: Այսինքն ոնց թե, ես չարչարվեմ, ինքը չտեսնի՞, թե ես ինչքան եմ չարչարվել: Թե չէ՝ երեխեն տեսնի, որ բացի մորից նաև հայր ունի, էլ չգիտեմ ինչ, երեխեն էդ րոպեին թքած ունի երկուսի վրա էլ, նեղված դուրս ա եկել, հա, պտի հոր հետ ծանոթանա, բա ոնց չէ: Թե չէ մենք որ չենք ծանոթացել ոչ մոր հետ, ոչ հոր, հետո էլ չենք հասցրել ծանոթանալ  :LOL:  Առաջ մորն էլ չէին տալիս էդ րոպեին, լողացնում, փաթաթում նոր էին բերում: Բայց դեմ չեմ, որ մինչև ծննդաբերության սկսվելը, պալատում, մինչև ծնարան տանելը ամուսինը կողքին լինի կնոջ, մանավանդ եթե ծանրանաֆաս չի  :LOL:

----------

Kita (22.07.2009), Հայկօ (22.07.2009)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ամուսնու ներկայությունը ծննդալուծման գործընթացին


Սխալ ա։

----------

Ariadna (23.07.2009), Kuk (22.07.2009), Lion (22.07.2009), Տրիբուն (22.07.2009)

----------


## Lion

> Սխալ ա։


 Համաձայն եմ և ահա թե ինչու.

 1. Նոր կյանք լույս աշխարհ բերելիս կինը, թող ինձ ներվի այս խոսքերը, մեծապես (թեև ժամանակավորապես) կորցնում է իր կանացիությունը, նրա մոտ սկսվում են տարաբնույթ ֆիզիոլոգիական պրոցեսներ, որոնք տղամարդը ուղղակի չպետք է տեսնի, այդ կնոջ հմայքը հետագայում էլ իր սրտում վառ ունենալու համար,
 2. Տեսնելով կնոջ տառապանքները, տղամարդու մոտ կարող է առաջանալ "մեղքի զգացում", որը կարող է բերել սառնություն կնոջ նկատմամբ (որ հետագայում նրան կրկին "չտանջի") և, ընդհանրապես, որոշ դեպքերում կարող է հանգեցնել տղամարդու հոգեբանական իմպոտենտության:

----------

Amaru (22.07.2009), Ariadna (22.07.2009), Kuk (22.07.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դեմ եմ: Տեարանն անտանելի ա, կինն էլ էդ պահին դժվար թե ի վիճակի լինի ամուսնու աջակցությունն ընկալելու: Թե ասա՝ դրա աջակցե՞լը որն ա: Հլը մի բան էլ կինը կարողա իրան վատ զգա:


Փսիխապատ յանկիների ու եվրոպոսների հորինած կայֆերն ա - Ջերմացնում ա ամուսինների հարաբերությունները, երեխան զգում է երկու ծնողների ներկայությունը, ու սենց բաներ: Բայց որ դրանից հետո ամուսինը սթրեսի մեջ, երկու տարի ոչ կնոջը, ոչ էլ երեխուն կարող ա չկարողանա նայի ոչ մեկը հաշվի չի առել երևի:

----------

Ariadna (23.07.2009), Kuk (23.07.2009), Lion (23.07.2009), Ungrateful (22.07.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Փսիխապատ յանկիների ու եվրոպոսների հորինած կայֆերն ա - *Ջերմացնում ա ամուսինների հարաբերություններ*ը


Եթե տանջվող ամուսնուն տեսնելիս հարաբերություն ջերմանա, մի հատ ծանոթ ունեմ, նաղդ նախկին կնոջ ոտը կտրել կտա ու կողքը կկանգնի, որ ջերմանան ու նորից միասին ապրեն:

----------

Ariadna (23.07.2009)

----------


## Երկնային

_Կախված ա երկուսի ցանկությունից: Եթե երկուսն էլ ցանկանում են, թող լինի ներկա, բայց եթե մեկը չի ցանկանում, սեփական ցանկությունը պետք չի փաթաթել մարդու վզին: 

Անձամբ ես դեմ եմ ու երևի թե չէի ցանկանա ամուսինդ ներկա գտնվեր: Տղամարդիկ նյարդերից ավելի թույլ են, քան կանայք, ինֆարկտը խփի, միայնակ մայր դառնաս  Չգիտեմ, թե ինչքանով ա տվյալ դեպքում կինն իրեն ապահով զգում, բայց որ պատկերացնում եմ, էդ պահին կարող ա ոչ թե ապահով զգաս, այլ մեկ էլ մտածես դեռ սաղ ա ամուսինդ, թե չէ _

----------

Ariadna (23.07.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ինֆարկտը խփի, միայնակ մայր դառնաս


էտ դեռ ոչինչ, բա ր ինսուլտ խփի ու ինվալիդ դառնա; Խեղճ կնիկը համ երեխուն պիտի մեծացնի համ էլ ինվալիդ պահի տունը:

----------

Ariadna (23.07.2009)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Օրինակ ես կուզենայի ներկա գտնվել իմ երեխայի ծնունդին....

----------

Askalaf (29.09.2011), Cassiopeia (23.07.2009), Ուլուանա (23.07.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Չեմ կարծում , որ քրտնած,բզբզված մազերով, ցավից այլայլված ու հոգնած դեմքով մարդը կարա լինի գրավիչ: Չգիտեմ միգուցե իրավացի ես աշխարհայացքի ու ընկալումների մասին, բայց միևնույննա ես էն կարծքին եմ որ տղամարդուն միշտ պետք է դիմավորել հարդարված և ժպիտը դեմքին: Ես անձամբ չեմ ցանկանա, որ ամուսինս ներկա լինի :


 :Huh: 
Ծննդաբերությունների բազմիցս ներկա եմ եղել: Երբևիցե ծննդաբերող կինն ինձ տհաճ, անդուր չի թվացել: Ընդհակառակը, այդ քրտնած, մի փոքր այլայլված դեմքը, «խիստ կենտրոնացած» ( :LOL: ), հայացքը ինձ չեն հիասթափեցրել, այլ նույնիսկ ինչ-որ տեղ գրավիչ են: Իսկ ծննդաբերությունն, ընդհանրապես, երևի ամենագեղեցիկ երևույթներից է: :Smile: 

Հետո (հեռու բոլորիցս), եթե միայն ծննդաբերությունը չդիտարկենք, ապա կտեսնենք, որ իրար սիրող մարդիկ նույնիսկ ծանր հիվանդությունների (երբ ամուսիններից մեկին խնամքի կարիք ունի և այլն) ժամանակ չեն դադարում սիրել:



> Չեմ կարծում , որ քրտնած,բզբզված մազերով, ցավից այլայլված ու հոգնած դեմքով մարդը կարա լինի գրավիչ:


Հետո մի բան էլ: Փաստորեն, ընտանիքներ կան, որտեղ ամուսինը կնոջն ընդհանրապես քրտնած ու այլայլված չի տեսնու՞մ ամբողջ համատեղ կյանքում: 
Օրինակ՝ կինս (որ հետո ունենամ, էլի) թոքաբորբով հիվանդանում է, ես չպիտի՞ իր մոտ մտնեմ: :Shok:  Պիտի պախկվի, հա՞… Բարձը դնի դեմքին ու գոռա. «Դուրս արի այստեղից, ինձ այս վիճակում պետք չի, որ դու տեսնես»: :LOL: 
Այնքա՜ն օրինակներ կարող եմ բերել, Sisuan:

Այնպես որ՝ կարծում եմ, եթե ամուսինը *պատրաստ* է այդ ողջ ժամանակահատվածը ներկա լինել, ապա ոչ մի խանգարող հանգամանք էլ չպետք է լինի:

----------

Amaru (23.07.2009), Askalaf (29.09.2011), Cassiopeia (23.07.2009), Dayana (23.07.2009), Kita (23.07.2009), murmushka (20.11.2016), Second Chance (23.07.2009), Լուսաբեր (06.09.2009), Ուլուանա (23.07.2009), Ռուֆուս (23.07.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Չեմ հասկանում, ժողովուրդ, ի՞նչն է ձեզ այդքան զզվելի ու տհաճ թվում. ընկերքը՞, երեխայի լույս աշխարհ գալը՞… ինչը՞…

----------

murmushka (20.11.2016)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Ժող, զարմանում եմ, (կներեք, որ անդրադառնում եմ :Blush: ) հարգելիներս, ակումբցիներ կան, որ անալ ու օրալ սեքսը համարում են ընդունելի և նույնիսկ գեղեցիկ, իսկ երեխայի լույս աշխարհ գալու տեսարանը համարում են տհաճ ու զզվելի: :Shok:

----------

Cassiopeia (23.07.2009), Kuk (23.07.2009), REAL_ist (23.07.2009), Second Chance (23.07.2009), Xelgen (23.07.2009), Փոքրիկ (23.07.2009)

----------


## Ariadna

> Ժող, զարմանում եմ, (կներեք, որ անդրադառնում եմ) հարգելիներս, ակումբցիներ կան, որ անալ ու օրալ սեքսը համարում են ընդունելի և նույնիսկ գեղեցիկ, իսկ երեխայի լույս աշխարհ գալու տեսարանը համարում են տհաճ ու զզվելի:


Մարկիզ ջան, դեմ խոսողներից մեկը ես եմ, ու շատ հարցերում էստեղ քեզ հետ համաձայն եմ, ես ընդամենը ասում եմ, որ եթե տղամարդը չի ուզում, պետք չի բռնանալ նրա վրա, ասել եթե չես ուզում  ներկա լինես ուրեմն չես սիրում և այլն... Իսկ եթե դեմ չի, էդ արդեն նույն քո ասած օրալի ու անալի տարբերակն ա, որ եթե երկուսն էլ կողմ են արդեն ոչ մեկի գործը չի; Ես ընդամենը դեմ եմ տղամարդու վրա բռնանալուն  :Wink: 

Հ.Գ. Սուր ջան, մեկ էլ մի մոռացի, որ դու բժիշկ ես ու էն, ինչը քեզ համար լրիվ նորմալ ա ու նույնիսկ սիրուն, կարող է ինժեների համար սարսափելի լինել  :Smile:

----------

Annushka (23.07.2009), Kita (23.07.2009)

----------


## Elmo

Սուր դու բժիշկ ես, կարող ա քո համար մարդու փորը բացել ու ներս նայելն էլ տհաճ չլինի: Գուցե հիացնի մարդու օրգանիզմի կատարելությունը, կազմակերպվածությունը: Քո համար կարա հանած ուղեղն էլ գեղեցիկ երևա, բայց մենք հասարակ մահկանացու ենք, ու վախենում ենք:

----------

Annushka (23.07.2009), Ariadna (23.07.2009), Enigmatic (23.07.2009)

----------


## Second Chance

Չեմ հասկանում ինչն է այդպես վախենալու ու զզվելի:  Ի՞նչ է ամուսինը պետք է գա ու կանգնի կնոջ ոտքերի առաջ ու մանրամասն ուսումնասիրի այդ պրոցեսը: Նրան ընդամենը պետք կնոջ կողքին լինել ու բռնել նրա ձեռքը, որպեսզի հոգեբանորեն օգնի նրան, հատկապես եթե խոսքը առաջին ծննդաբերության մասին է: Իսկ այդ «արնաշաղաղ վաղենալու» և այլ պրոցեսները իսկի կինն անձամբ չի տեսնում /որքանով, որ տեղյակ եմ/: 

Իսկ  կամեռայով նկարողները չգիտեմ էլի, շատ "բեսամթ" էքստրեմալ հաճույքի սիրահարներ են երևի:

----------

Ուլուանա (24.07.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Հա բա որ գնացել հասել ես, պետք ա ուշադիր նայես, որ սաղ ճիշտ անեն, հարցեր տաս ընթացքում: Ոնց-որ ես եմ անում մեր արհեստավորներին  :LOL:  Թե չէ հավայի նստես կգժվես  :Crazy:

----------

Annushka (23.07.2009), Ariadna (23.07.2009), Elmo (23.07.2009), Kita (23.07.2009), Progart (29.01.2019), Տրիբուն (23.07.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չեմ հասկանում, ժողովուրդ, ի՞նչն է ձեզ այդքան զզվելի ու տհաճ թվում. ընկերքը՞, երեխայի լույս աշխարհ գալը՞… ինչը՞…


Դոկտոր ջան, իմ համար զզվելի ու տհաճ չի, պռոստը վախում եմ: Դու բժիշկ մարդ ես, հազար բան ես տեսել էս կյանքում: Մենք հասարակ մահկանացուներս նախապաշարմունքներ ունենք: Հիմա ինչքան էլ որ ասես դա նորմալ բնական պրոցես ա, ծննունդը բնության հրաշք ա ու սենց բաներ, ամեն ինչի հետ կհամաձայնվեմ: Բայց ապեր էտ ծննունդը ամեն օր չենք տեսնում, որ մեր համար սովորական բան լինի ու ասենք, դե հիմա էլ իմ կինն ա ծննդաբերում, գնամ կանգնեմ կողքը:

----------

Annushka (23.07.2009), Ariadna (23.07.2009), Kuk (23.07.2009), Progart (29.01.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հա բա որ գնացել հասել ես, պետք ա ուշադիր նայես, որ սաղ ճիշտ անեն, հարցեր տաս ընթացքում: Ոնց-որ ես եմ անում մեր արհեստավորներին  Թե չէ հավայի նստես կգժվես


Ձեռ քցես, մի բանով օգնես:

----------

Ariadna (23.07.2009), Kuk (23.07.2009), Ձայնալար (23.07.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Տրիբուն ու Էլմո ջաներ, հենց հարցն էլ այն է, որ վախենալու բան չկա: Իհարկե,  եթե մարդը չի ուզում, չես էլ կարող նրան ստիպել: Սա ես հասկանում եմ: 

Ես ուղղակի էն բանի վրա եմ զարմանում, որ մարդիկ ասում են կնոջից ամուսինը կհիասթափվի, տեսնելով էդ վիճակում, հետագայում սառնություն կառաջանա և այլն:

----------


## Elmo

> Ես ուղղակի էն բանի վրա եմ զարմանում, որ մարդիկ ասում են կնոջից ամուսինը կհիասթափվի, տեսնելով էդ վիճակում, հետագայում սառնություն կառաջանա և այլն:


Անձամբ մենք չեմ հիասթափվի, ոչ էլ զզվում ենք: Սիրտս չի տանի պարզապես: Համ էլ որ մի բան կատարվում ա ու ես չեմ կարողանում մի բանով օգնած լինեմ, գժվում եմ: Աչքիս առաջ կինս ցավեր քաշի, ես էլ ընձուղտի պես կանգնեմ մոտը, կամ ձեռքը բռնեմ որ ի՞նչ:

----------

Ariadna (23.07.2009), Kuk (23.07.2009), Reh32 (20.07.2010), Տրիբուն (23.07.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Անձամբ մենք չեմ հիասթափվի, ոչ էլ զզվում ենք: Սիրտս չի տանի պարզապես: Համ էլ որ մի բան կատարվում ա ու ես չեմ կարողանում մի բանով օգնած լինեմ, գժվում եմ: Աչքիս առաջ կինս ցավեր քաշի, ես էլ ընձուղտի պես կանգնեմ մոտը, կամ ձեռքը բռնեմ որ ի՞նչ:


Հա, էս ուրիշ բան: Եթե գիտես, որ չես կարող տեսնել էդ ամենն ու ձեռքերդ ծալած կանգնել, ապա ավելի լավ է ներկա չլինես:

----------


## ministr

Ընդհանուր վերցրած հոր ներկայությունը ձևական բանա... ով որ շատա ուզում թող գնա կանգնի, անձեռոցիկ բան էլ կհասցնի ձեռի հետ: Առհասարակ ծննդատուն օտար մարդ չպետք է մտնի, էլ ուր մնաց գնան ցցվեն ծնարանում: Առաջ սկի ծաղիկ չէին թույլատրում ուղարկել ծննդատանը պառկած կանանց, իսկ հիմա ով ասես մտնում դուրս ա գալիս: Մնացել էր ծնարանը անձեռնմխելի տեղ դա էլ հարամենք պրծնենք բա ոնց:

----------

Բարձրահասակ (23.07.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ընդհանուր վերցրած հոր ներկայությունը ձևական բանա... ով որ շատա ուզում թող գնա կանգնի, անձեռոցիկ բան էլ կհասցնի ձեռի հետ: Առհասարակ ծննդատուն օտար մարդ չպետք է մտնի, էլ ուր մնաց գնան ցցվեն ծնարանում: Առաջ սկի ծաղիկ չէին թույլատրում ուղարկել ծննդատանը պառկած կանանց, իսկ հիմա ով ասես մտնում դուրս ա գալիս: Մնացել էր ծնարանը անձեռնմխելի տեղ դա էլ հարամենք պրծնենք բա ոնց:


Հո ցեխոտ կոշիկներով չի մտնում ծնարան: Բոլոր անհրաժեշտ ձևերով ախտհանվում է, բժշկական համազգեստ են հագցնում, բախիլներ (կոշիկների վրայից), գլխարկ:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Համաձայն եմ և ահա թե ինչու.
> 
>  1. Նոր կյանք լույս աշխարհ բերելիս կինը, թող ինձ ներվի այս խոսքերը, մեծապես (թեև ժամանակավորապես) կորցնում է իր կանացիությունը, նրա մոտ սկսվում են տարաբնույթ ֆիզիոլոգիական պրոցեսներ, որոնք տղամարդը ուղղակի չպետք է տեսնի, այդ կնոջ հմայքը հետագայում էլ իր սրտում վառ ունենալու համար,


Լիոն, եթե կինը ծանր հիվանդությամբ հիվանդնանում է, օրինակ՝ հեպատիտով, որի ժամանակ մաշկը դեղնում է, եղջերաթաղանթները դեղնում են, մարմնի ջերմությունը բարձրանում է, առաջանում են մարսողական որոշ խնդիրներ, ապա բուժումից հետո պետք է ամուսինը սառի?:
Էնա կարճ-կոնկրետ ասա. «կինը չպետք է հիվանդանա» ու վերջ, էլի:
Այնքան ծանր հիվանդություններ կան, որոնց ժամանակ մարդու օրգանիզմում բոլորի համար տեսանելի *Չ*հմայիչ ու* Տ*գեղ բաներ են լինում, որ ծննդաբերության բուն պրոցեսը դրանց համեմատ ոչինչ կթվա:



> 2. Տեսնելով կնոջ տառապանքները, տղամարդու մոտ կարող է առաջանալ "մեղքի զգացում", որը կարող է բերել սառնություն կնոջ նկատմամբ (որ հետագայում նրան կրկին "չտանջի") և, ընդհանրապես, որոշ դեպքերում կարող է հանգեցնել տղամարդու հոգեբանական իմպոտենտության:


Իսկ այս երկրորդ դիտարկումն ընդհանրապես անհիմն է: Ի՞նչ մեղքի զգացողություն: :Shok:  Ի՞նչ տառապանք: Հա տառապում է կինը, բայց ի՞նչ է՝ կինն ու ամուսինը նախքան երեխա պլանավորելը չգիտեի՞ն, որ ծննդաբերությունը ցավոտ է: 

Ինչու՞ ամուսինն է նրան տանջում: 



> ընդհանրապես, որոշ դեպքերում կարող է հանգեցնել տղամարդու հոգեբանական իմպոտենտության:


Այսինքն՝ որոշ մանկաբարձ-գինեկոլոգներ _հոգեբանորեն_ իմպոտենտ են՞… :Shok:  Ողջ աշխարհում_ հոգեբանական_ իմպոտենտություն չառաջացավ, մեր հայերիս մոտ, որպես ամենահին ու ամենահամաշխարհային ազգ, պետք է զարգանա_ հոգեբանական_ իմպոտենտություն: :Jpit:

----------

Cassiopeia (23.07.2009), Kita (23.07.2009), murmushka (20.11.2016), Բարեկամ (23.07.2009), Լուսաբեր (06.09.2009), Ուլուանա (24.07.2009)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Սուր դու բժիշկ ես, կարող ա քո համար մարդու փորը բացել ու ներս նայելն էլ տհաճ չլինի: Գուցե հիացնի մարդու օրգանիզմի կատարելությունը, կազմակերպվածությունը: Քո համար կարա հանած ուղեղն էլ գեղեցիկ երևա, բայց մենք հասարակ մահկանացու ենք, ու վախենում ենք:


Բայց ախր ինչի ա ձեզ թվում, որ, կներեք, քիթներդ պետք ա ամեն տեղ խոթեք  :Blush:  
Սովորաբար ամուսինը կանգնած ա լինում կնոջ գլխավերևում  :Smile:  
Շատ հետաքրքրասերները կարող են մի քիչ էլ առաջանալ  :Jpit:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Անձամբ մենք չեմ հիասթափվի, ոչ էլ զզվում ենք: Սիրտս չի տանի պարզապես: Համ էլ որ մի բան կատարվում ա ու ես չեմ կարողանում մի բանով օգնած լինեմ, գժվում եմ: Աչքիս առաջ կինս ցավեր քաշի, ես էլ ընձուղտի պես կանգնեմ մոտը, կամ ձեռքը բռնեմ որ ի՞նչ:


Եթե ուժեղ ձեռքեր ունես, շատ պետք կգան կնոջդ, ասեմ  :Wink:  էնքան ա սխմրտելու, ինչը պետադինի չափ համարյա օգնում ա  :Smile: 

Բայց մի բան ասեմ /ստիպված/. էնքան վստահ խոսում ու պնդում եք մի բանի մասին, որից միայն ենթադրություններ ու տեսական տեսակետ ունեք. ես երկու տարբերակն էլ փորձել եմ` և առանց, և ամուսնու հետ, ու տարբեր նրբությունների եմ ծանոթ: Եթե մի քիչ վստահում եք, հավատացեք, որ իրականում, ռեալում, դեպքի վայրում, դեպքի ընթացքում ու բոլոր էտապներում իրավիճակը շատուշատ այլ է, քան էսպես "օդում" կարող եք ենթադրել:

----------

Ուլուանա (24.07.2009)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Դե լավ, մի բան պատմեմ ներվերից թույլ տղամարդկանց մասին ու համար.

ընկերներ ունեմ` ամուսնական զույգ, ամուսինը էսպես հսկա, հաղթանդամ, սոլիդնի տղամարդ, ժայռը տեղից կպոկի, մի հատ էլ որ գոռում ա /ներկայիս երեխայի վրա/` ասենք` "չի' կարելի", վախից ցնցվում եմ ու ինձ սարսափելի մեղավոր զգում  :Huh:   :Jpit:  
Երեխայի ծնունդին ամուսինը ներկա է եղել, կնոջը հավասար ծծնդաբերել ա: Չէ, ինչ հավասար, կինը էդքան չի ապրել էդ ամենը, ինչքան ամուսինը: Եթե կինը ասենք մեծ մասամբ ֆիզիկապես ա տառապել / դե էդ պահին ֆիզիկական ցավերը գերհաղթում են մնացած բոլոր զգացմունքները /, ապա ամուսինը էմոցիոնալ լրիվ ծննդաբերական ցիկլ ա անցել: Ու վերջում, երբ երեխան ծնվեց, էդ հսկա, հուժկու տղամարդը` բեղ-մորուքով, հեկեկալով գրկել էր երեխային ու կնոջը, ու արցունքներով ողողելով իրեն աշխարհի ամենաերջանիկ մարդն ա զգացել ...   :Love: 
Ինձ թվում ա մարդ կյանքում գոնե մի անգամ պետք ա իմանա թե *էդ* երջանկությունը որն ա:
Դա այնքան մարդկային ա, ու այնքա'ն *տղամարդկային*   :Beee:   :Tongue:

----------

Askalaf (29.09.2011), Cassiopeia (23.07.2009), Dayana (23.07.2009), Kita (23.07.2009), murmushka (20.11.2016), Second Chance (23.07.2009), Լուսաբեր (06.09.2009), Մարկիզ (23.07.2009), Ուլուանա (24.07.2009), Ռուֆուս (23.07.2009), Փոքրիկ (23.07.2009)

----------


## ministr

> Հո ցեխոտ կոշիկներով չի մտնում ծնարան: Բոլոր անհրաժեշտ ձևերով ախտհանվում է, բժշկական համազգեստ են հագցնում, բախիլներ (կոշիկների վրայից), գլխարկ:



Ինչնա ախտահանվում, է? Էն ձևական խալաթը որ գցում են ուսերին, մեկ էլ էն անհասկանալի կիսատ-պռատ պոլիէթիլենի կալոշներն են ախտահանում?

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ինչնա ախտահանվում, է? Էն ձևական խալաթը որ գցում են ուսերին, մեկ էլ էն անհասկանալի կիսատ-պռատ պոլիէթիլենի կալոշներն են ախտահանում?


Էդ խալաթը ձևական խալաթ չէ, իսկ պոլիեթելինե կոշիկները պարտադիր են ցանկացած տիպի վիրահատարան, ծնարան մտնելու համար: Դա ասեպտիկա-անտիսեպտիկայի կանոններն են:

----------


## ministr

Խալաթը եթե նորմալ հագնես ու կապես հնարավոր է որ ձևական չլինի, իսկ եթե անկապ գցում են ուսերին դա արդեն ձևական է:
Բացի դրանից մարդ կարող է հիվանդ լինի ու դրա մասին չիմանա էլ:

----------

Ariadna (23.07.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Խալաթը եթե նորմալ հագնես ու կապես հնարավոր է որ ձևական չլինի, իսկ եթե անկապ գցում են ուսերին դա արդեն ձևական է:
> Բացի դրանից մարդ կարող է հիվանդ լինի ու դրա մասին չիմանա էլ:


Իհարկե, ճիշտ չէ խալաթը պարզապես ուսերին գցելը… 



> Բացի դրանից մարդ կարող է հիվանդ լինի ու դրա մասին չիմանա էլ:


Եթե վիրահատությունը կամ ծննդօգնությունը կատարվում են անտիսեպիկայի և ասեպտիկայի  բոլոր կանոններին համապատասխան, ոչ մի բան էլ չի լինի: 

Մեկ պարզ օրինակ. մենք ուսանող ժամանակ հաճախ մտնում էինք վիրահատարան: Բուժանձնակազմից ոչ ոք չէր հարցնում, հիվանդ ենք՞, թե՞ առողջ: Բայց խստորեն հրահանգում էին կատարել բոլոր պահանջները:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես ուղղակի էն բանի վրա եմ զարմանում, որ մարդիկ ասում են կնոջից ամուսինը կհիասթափվի, տեսնելով էդ վիճակում, հետագայում սառնություն կառաջանա և այլն:


Ապեր, ես ոչ թե կհիասթափվեմ (էտ ախմախություն ա էլի, թող ներեն բոլոր հիասթափվողները), այլ սրտի նոպայով կընկնեմ հիվանդանոց:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Երեխայի ծնունդին ամուսինը ներկա է եղել, կնոջը հավասար ծծնդաբերել ա: Չէ, ինչ հավասար, կինը էդքան չի ապրել էդ ամենը, ինչքան ամուսինը: Եթե կինը ասենք մեծ մասամբ ֆիզիկապես ա տառապել / դե էդ պահին ֆիզիկական ցավերը գերհաղթում են մնացած բոլոր զգացմունքները /, ապա ամուսինը էմոցիոնալ լրիվ ծննդաբերական ցիկլ ա անցել: Ու վերջում, երբ երեխան ծնվեց, էդ հսկա, հուժկու տղամարդը` բեղ-մորուքով, հեկեկալով գրկել էր երեխային ու կնոջը, ու արցունքներով ողողելով իրեն աշխարհի ամենաերջանիկ մարդն ա զգացել ..


լրիվ հոլիվուդյան ֆիլմի սցենար էր  :Smile:

----------

Elmo (23.07.2009), Kuk (23.07.2009)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Էդ խալաթը ձևական խալաթ չէ, իսկ պոլիեթելինե կոշիկները պարտադիր են ցանկացած տիպի վիրահատարան, ծնարան մտնելու համար: Դա ասեպտիկա-անտիսեպտիկայի կանոններն են:


Բայց էրեխեք արտասահմանում խալաթ-մալաթ, տենց բաներ չկան: Սովորական շորերով են նրանք, ովքեր ուզում են ներկա գտնվել: /ի դեպ, պարտադիր չի մենակ ամուսինը, ով ուզի կարող է մնալ/: Ու ընդհանրապես շատ տնային, ույուտ միջավայր ա, սովորական սենյակ` տան պես կահավորված, պատից նկարներ կախված, մի խոսքով տան մթնոլորտ ա: Իսկ այ, եթե պետք եղավ, նկարը կարող ա մեկ էլ տեղաշարժվի, ու հետևից ապարատուրա դուրս գա  :Jpit:  
Ամուսնուն էլ լավ սպասարկում են, կերակրում  :Jpit:  
Բայց եթե լուրջ, անկեղծ ասեմ, ցավերի ժամանակ կնոջ մոտ /ու ես գիտեմ, որ բոլոր կանանց մոտ է այդպես/ պահանջ է առաջանում սեղմելու մոտ մարդու ձեռքը, ոչ թե ուղղակի ֆիզիկապես սեղմելու, այլ մի ուրիշ տեսակ այսպես կոչված _ձեռքային_ կոնտակտի խիստ կարիք ա զգացվում, ու մանկաբարձուհու ձեռքը սեղմելը լավագույնը չի, որ կինը ուզում ա էդ պահին /ու ճիշտն ասած` մանկաբարձուհին էլ  :Jpit:  /

----------

Askalaf (29.09.2011), Kita (23.07.2009), murmushka (20.11.2016), Nadine (23.07.2009), Ուլուանա (24.07.2009)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> լրիվ հոլիվուդյան ֆիլմի սցենար էր


դե ուրեմն հոլիվուդյան ֆիլմերը ռեալ  օրինակներից են ներշնչվում    :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

Մենք որ ծառայում էինք ասում էի՞նք թող աղջիկներն էլ գան, ներկա լինեն, տենան ոնց են սողեսող պլացի վրա 20 կմ/ժ արագությամբ սլանում: Գան տենան ոնց ենք 50 կգ մարտական կոմպլեկտը ուսներիս 10 կմ մարշ անում:

----------

Ariadna (23.07.2009), Kuk (23.07.2009), ministr (23.07.2009), Հայկօ (23.07.2009)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Մենք որ ծառայում էինք ասում էի՞նք թող աղջիկներն էլ գան, ներկա լինեն, տենան ոնց են սողեսող պլացի վրա 20 կմ/ժ արագությամբ սլանում: Գան տենան ոնց ենք 50 կգ մարտական կոմպլեկտը ուսներիս 10 կմ մարշ անում:


Ես օրինակ շատ կուզենայի տեսնել  :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

> Ես օրինակ շատ կուզենայի տեսնել


Խորհուրդ չէի տա:
Էդ մեղմ բաներն եմ նկարագրել:

----------


## Dayana

> Մենք որ ծառայում էինք ասում էի՞նք թող աղջիկներն էլ գան, ներկա լինեն, տենան ոնց են սողեսող պլացի վրա 20 կմ/ժ արագությամբ սլանում: Գան տենան ոնց ենք 50 կգ մարտական կոմպլեկտը ուսներիս 10 կմ մարշ անում:


Դրա համար էլ դուք ուժեղ սեռ եք համարվում, իսկ աղջիկները ՝ գեղեցիկ ու ինչ-որ տեղ նաև թույլ ու երևի թե կինն իրեն ավելի ապահով կզգա, եթե իրա ամուսինը կողքին լինի էդ պահին, չնայած համոզված չեմ, իրենց պիտի հարցնենք:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Խորհուրդ չէի տա:
> Էդ մեղմ բաներն եմ նկարագրել:


Վազգեն ջան, ուղղակի համեմատությունը տեղին չի, իմ կարծիքով: Նպատակային կետերը լրիվ հակառակ են` մի տեղ էդ նպատակը տանում ա դեպի մարդու` ընդ որում ամենահարազատ, սեփական ժառանգի ծնունդը, մյուս տեղում` օտար մարդու, ավելին` թշնամուն թե ոնց մեռցնես, դրան ա վարժեցնում:
Հենց էդ ա որ դուք  հիմա մենակ պրոցեսի մասին եք մտածում` վախենալու ա, սրտի նոպա - բան, բայց էդ պահին լրիվ ուրիշ պահեր ու զգացմունքներ են  քեզ  պաշարելու. * երեխադ ա ծնվում*:

----------

Cassiopeia (23.07.2009), Dina (23.07.2009), murmushka (20.11.2016), Second Chance (23.07.2009)

----------


## Elmo

Այ մարդ վախում եմ: Հա, ուրախ եմ որ ծնվում ա, բայց վախենում եմ: Ձեռներդ ճար լիներ, կասեիք մի քանի ամիս էլ տղամարդը հղիությունը տաներ, որ ավելի կապված լինի երեխուն  :LOL: 
Ծնունդը ընդունում ա բժիշկը, ծննդաբերում ա կինը, իսկ երեխու պապան դրսում ներվային ծխում ա ու աջ ու ձախ ա քայլում: Եթե ծխող չի, կարա եղունկները կրծոտի, կամ նման մի բան:

----------

Ariadna (23.07.2009), Հայկօ (23.07.2009), Ձայնալար (23.07.2009)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Այ մարդ վախում եմ: Հա, ուրախ եմ որ ծնվում ա, բայց վախենում եմ: Ձեռներդ ճար լիներ, կասեիք մի քանի ամիս էլ տղամարդը հղիությունը տաներ, որ ավելի կապված լինի երեխուն 
> Ծնունդը ընդունում ա բժիշկը, ծննդաբերում ա կինը, իսկ երեխու պապան դրսում ներվային ծխում ա ու աջ ու ձախ ա քայլում: Եթե ծխող չի, կարա եղունկները կրծոտի, կամ նման մի բան:


մոդերատոր լինեի, ես գրառումը տեղափոխեի ստերեոտիպների թեմա  :Tongue:

----------


## Sayuri

Զարմանում եմ ինչպես կարելի է համեմատել  էակի ծնւնդը "զզվելիին, սարսափելիին անգամ հոգեկան ծանր ապրումներին եվ այլն"…Իմ ամուսինը ներկա էր մեր աղջնակի ծնունդին, ու այդ թանկ պահերը անմոռաց կլինեն, նրա հուզմունքից լի աչքերը, ժպիտը, այդ յուրահատուկ պահը, որը մենակ մեր երեքիններ… Ինչ իւոսք դա  մեծ Շոկ է, բայց ով ասեց որ դա միայն տղամառդկանց համար է, առաջին անգամ կանանց համարել է դա նույնքան անծանոԹ…Ենպես որ, մինչեվ հիմա ոչմի տղամառդ ծննդաբերելուց չի մահացել

----------

Cassiopeia (23.07.2009), Second Chance (23.07.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Զարմանում եմ ինչպես կարելի է համեմատել էակի ծնւնդը "զզվելիին, սարսափելիին անգամ հոգեկան ծանր ապրումներին եվ այլն"…


Ոնց ձեռ ա տալիս, նենց մեկնաբանում ե՞ք:
Ոչ ոք նման համեմատություն չի արել:
Նորից եմ ասում խոսքը սեփական ամուսնացած կոջ ՏԱՆՋԱՆՔՆԵՐԻՆ ներկա լինելն է:
Ասենք սրտի օպերացիան էլ ա հրաշք, երբ մարդու հիվանդ սիրտը պոկում հանում են, ու տեղը ուրիշ աշխատող սիրտ են դնում: Հաճելի կլինի՞ ներկա գտնվել սրտի տրանսպլանտացիայի գործընթացին(թեկուզ օտար մարդու):
Բժիշկներին, կամ հետաքրքրասերներին գուցե և հաճելի կլինի, բայց ոչ բոլոր մարդկանց առհասարակ:

----------

Ariadna (23.07.2009), Chilly (24.07.2009), Ձայնալար (23.07.2009)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ոնց ձեռ ա տալիս, նենց մեկնաբանում ե՞ք:
> Ոչ ոք նման համեմատություն չի արել:
> Նորից եմ ասում խոսքը սեփական ամուսնացած կոջ ՏԱՆՋԱՆՔՆԵՐԻՆ ներկա լինելն է:
> Ասենք սրտի օպերացիան էլ ա հրաշք, երբ մարդու հիվանդ սիրտը պոկում հանում են, ու տեղը ուրիշ աշխատող սիրտ են դնում: Հաճելի կլինի՞ ներկա գտնվել սրտի տրանսպլանտացիայի գործընթացին(թեկուզ օտար մարդու):
> Բժիշկներին, կամ հետաքրքրասերներին գուցե և հաճելի կլինի, բայց ոչ բոլոր մարդկանց առհասարակ:


Էլմո, բայց քո ասած էդ պահը, որ վախենում ես տեսնել , ծննդաբերության ամենավերջին էտապն ա ու դա տևում ա րոպեներ /ու հեչ պարտադիր չի, որ դա նայես/, իսկ դրանից առաջ ժամեր ու ժամեր են, որ կինը պադդերժկայի կարիք ա ունենում, չնայած մինչծննդաբերությունը ինքը չի էլ իմանալու, որ ունենալու ա էդ աջակցության կարիքը  :Smile: 

Համ էլ էլ չեմ համոզելու :ձեռքը թափ տվող սմայլիկ  :Sad:

----------

Kita (23.07.2009)

----------


## Սելավի

Ես  անձամբ  ներկա  եմ  գտնվել  իմ  երեխաների  ծնվելուց:
Ոչ  խալաթ  են  տվել  որ հագնեմ,  ոչ  էլ  ուրիշ  ատրիբուտներ,  սենյակն  էլ  հեչ  նման  չի  այն   սենյակին՝  որ  թվա,  թե  իբր  դա  ծնարանա:
Իսկ  զգացմունքների  պահով  ասեմ,  եթե  ես  և  կինս  մեր  կյանքում  ունեցել  ենք  շատ  երջանիկ  պահեր՝  դրանք  բոլորը  գումարած,  դարձիալ  չեն  կարող  ամբողջացնել  այն՝  ինչը  ապրել  ենք    այդ  ժամերի  ընթացքում,  թե  հուզմունքը, (հոգեպես տանջանքը)  թե  այն  գեր  երջանկությունը  որ  առաջի  անգամ  ճչացին  երեխաներս  ծնվելուց  հետո: Ես  կասեի,  երբ  սիրելիիդ  հետ՝  թեկուզ  քո  ներկայությամբ,    կիսում   էս այն   ճանապարհը,  որ  կյանքը  միայն  կնոջն  է  բաժին  հանել,  դա  իր  ազդեցությունն է  ունենում    հետագա   ընտանեկան  ընդհանուր   հոգեբանության  վրա:  
Սակայն  դա  ամեն  մեկի  ընտրություննա,  օրինակ՝ ընկերս  շատ  էր  ուզում  որ  ներկա  գտնվեր  իր առաջի  երխայի  ծնվելուց  և  կինն  էլ  խրախուսում  էր,  ասում  էր  շատ  կուզենամ,  խնդրում  եմ  կողքս  եղիր,  քո  ներկայությունը  կօգնի  ինձ  ավելի  ապահով  և  ուժեղ  զգալու:
   Սակայն  ընկերս  հինգ  րոպե  հետո  իջավ  ներքև  մեզ  մոտ,  աչքերը  լցված  ու  ասեց,  չեմ  կարողանում  դիմանալ:
Հետո  փոշմանել  էր:
Փոշմանելն  էլ  ոնց  եղավ,  կինը    հումորով  ասում  էր,  փաստորեն  դու  իմ  ամենադժվար  պահին  ինձ  լքեցիր  ու  մենակ  թողեցիր  այս  օտարության մեջ:   Կնոջ  այդ  խոսքերը  մեխվել  էին  ընկերոջս  սրտին:
  3  տարի  անց   ընկերս  սկզբից  մինչև  վերջ,  «քույրերի  հետ  հավասար»  աշխատեց  իր  երկրորդ  տղայի  լույս  աշխարհ  գալու  պրոցեսի  վրա: Հետո  պատմում  էր,  որ  դարի  հրաշքը,  իր  աչքերի  առաջ  է  տեղի  ունեցել,  իր  բոլոր  խառը,  բայց  հաճելի  զգացնունքների  ներքո: 
Այնպես  որ,  եթե  մարդ  կլինի  որ  չի  կարող  ներկա  գտնվել՝  ունենալով  հստակ  շարժառիթ,  պատճառ,  մեղադրելու  բան  չկա:  Նույնն  էլ  ով  կարող  է  ներկա  գտնվել  թող  ներկա  գտնվի,  հավաստիացնում  եմ,  անմոռանալի  պահ  է  ապրելու,  որ  իր  հիշողությամ  մեջ  դաջվելու  է  մինչև  իր  կյանքի  վերջը:   
Իսկ  եթե  ներկա  չգտնվելը  պատճառաբանվում  է  « զզվելի  է»  կամ  նման  ածականներով   մեղմ  ասած,  դա  «ուժեղ  հումոր»  է:

----------

Askalaf (29.09.2011), Cassiopeia (23.07.2009), Chilly (24.07.2009), Dayana (24.07.2009), Kita (23.07.2009), Second Chance (23.07.2009), Բարեկամ (23.07.2009), Լուսաբեր (06.09.2009), Ձայնալար (23.07.2009), Ուլուանա (24.07.2009), Ռուֆուս (23.07.2009)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Ամեն դեպքում հոր` երեխային ավելի շատ սիրելը կամ կապված լինելը ոչ մի կապ չունի ներկա գտնվելու հետ  :Smile:  
Ներկա գտնվելը ուղղակի մեծացնում ա աշխարհահայացքը ամենալայն առումով

----------


## Lion

> Չեմ հասկանում, ժողովուրդ, ի՞նչն է ձեզ այդքան զզվելի ու տհաճ թվում. ընկերքը՞, երեխայի լույս աշխարհ գալը՞… ինչը՞…


 Շատ  կներեք, հազար անգամ ներեղություն - օրինակ այն, որ կինը ծննդաբերության ժամանակ կարող է իր կամքից անկախ կատարել այնպիսի բան, որը սովորաբար անում են զուգարանում... :Xeloq: 




> Լիոն, եթե կինը ծանր հիվանդությամբ հիվանդնանում է, օրինակ՝ հեպատիտով, որի ժամանակ մաշկը դեղնում է, եղջերաթաղանթները դեղնում են, մարմնի ջերմությունը բարձրանում է, առաջանում են մարսողական որոշ խնդիրներ, ապա բուժումից հետո պետք է ամուսինը սառի?:
> Էնա կարճ-կոնկրետ ասա. «կինը չպետք է հիվանդանա» ու վերջ, էլի:
> Այնքան ծանր հիվանդություններ կան, որոնց ժամանակ մարդու օրգանիզմում բոլորի համար տեսանելի Չհմայիչ ու Տգեղ բաներ են լինում, որ ծննդաբերության բուն պրոցեսը դրանց համեմատ ոչինչ կթվա:


 Սա լրիվ ուրիշ դեպք է: Քո դեպքում տղամարդը պարտավոր է աջակցել, օգնել և բուժել իր կողակցին, իսկ այս դեպքում կողակցին օգնում են մասնագետներ...




> Իսկ այս երկրորդ դիտարկումն ընդհանրապես անհիմն է: Ի՞նչ մեղքի զգացողություն: Ի՞նչ տառապանք: Հա տառապում է կինը, բայց ի՞նչ է՝ կինն ու ամուսինը նախքան երեխա պլանավորելը չգիտեի՞ն, որ ծննդաբերությունը ցավոտ է: 
> 
> Ինչու՞ ամուսինն է նրան տանջում:


 Ասեմ - մասնագետ-հոգեբաններն են այս կարծիքին :Think: 




> Այսինքն՝ որոշ մանկաբարձ-գինեկոլոգներ հոգեբանորեն իմպոտենտ են՞…


Ոչ, քանի որ նրանք հետագայում «չեն սիրում» կոնկրետ այդ կնոջը: Խոսքը կոնկրետ կնոջ ու նրան սիրող տղամարդու մասին է:




> Ողջ աշխարհում հոգեբանական իմպոտենտություն չառաջացավ, մեր հայերիս մոտ, որպես ամենահին ու ամենահամաշխարհային ազգ, պետք է զարգանա հոգեբանական իմպոտենտություն:


 Ողջ աշխարհում կա այս խնդիրը...

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Շատ կներեք, հազար անգամ ներեղություն - օրինակ այն, որ կինը ծննդաբերության ժամանակ կարող է իր կամքից անկախ կատարել այնպիսի բան, որը սովորաբար անում են զուգարանում...


Հա, հետո՞… Նկատի ունես ակամա դեֆեկացիան… Ի՞նչ: Որ որոշ աղիքային հիվանդությունների ժամանակ խուղակ են տեղադրում, աղիքի պարունակությունը դուրս հանելու համար, ու հետո բարեհաջող ավարտում են, հիվանդը լավանում է, ամուսինն սկսում է զզվե՞լ… :Think: 
Իսկ, ընդհանրապես, հաշվի առ, որ ամուսինը իր կնոջ ծննդաբերության ժամանակ ուղղակի ոչ մի տարբերակ չունի տեսնելու, թե ինչ է կատարվում կնոջ շեքային շրջանում:



> Սա լրիվ ուրիշ դեպք է: Քո դեպքում տղամարդը պարտավոր է աջակցել, օգնել և բուժել իր կողակցին, իսկ այս դեպքում կողակցին օգնում են մասնագետներ...


Հա, հասկացանք… Դու շեղվում ես: Հա, բայց հո չի սկսում զզվելը կնոջից:



> Ասեմ - մասնագետ-հոգեբաններն են այս կարծիքին


Խայտառակ աննորմալ կարծիք ունեն այդ հոգեբանները:



> Ոչ, քանի որ նրանք հետագայում «չեն սիրում» կոնկրետ այդ կնոջը: Խոսքը կոնկրետ կնոջ ու նրան սիրող տղամարդու մասին է:


Գրեթե բոլոր գինեկոլոգները ներկա են լինում հենց իրենց կնոջ ծննդաբերությանը:



> Ողջ աշխարհում կա այս խնդիրը...


Ես չեմ էլ կասկածում: Շատ լուրջ խնդիր է: Ես նույնիսկ կասեի՝ լրջագուն խնդիր է, որի առաջ կանգնել է ողջ աշխարհը, պարզապես անլուծելի թվացող… :Ok:

----------


## Lion

.


> Հա, հետո՞… Նկատի ունես ակամա դեֆեկացիան… Ի՞նչ: Որ որոշ աղիքային հիվանդությունների ժամանակ խուղակ են տեղադրում, աղիքի պարունակությունը դուրս հանելու համար, ու հետո բարեհաջող ավարտում են, հիվանդը լավանում է, ամուսինն սկսում է զզվե՞լ…


 Բայց համաձանիր, որ ցանկալի չէ, որ ամուսինը տեսնի դա...




> Իսկ, ընդհանրապես, հաշվի առ, որ ամուսինը իր կնոջ ծննդաբերության ժամանակ ուղղակի ոչ մի տարբերակ չունի տեսնելու, թե ինչ է կատարվում կնոջ շեքային շրջանում:


 Չեմ եղել, չգիտեմ... Բայց ինչու ո՞չ: Օրինակ, ինձ պատմել են, հազար ներեղություն կրկին ու կրկին, որ նման դեպքերի համար կնոջ ոտքերի ներևում ջրով լցված թաս են դնում: Հիմա ինչ պետք է, որ ամուսինը տեսնի այդ գործընթացը...




> Հա, հասկացանք… Դու շեղվում ես: Հա, բայց հո չի սկսում զզվելը կնոջից:


 Չես կարող ասել: Կարող է այնպիսի բաներ տեսնի, որ... զզվի: Հոգեբանությունը, մարդկային հոգեբանությունը, անկանխատեսելի մի բան է :Sad: 




> Խայտառակ աննորմալ կարծիք ունեն այդ հոգեբանները:


 Չէ, իրոք կա այդ կարծիքը: Ես չեմ հորինում...




> Ես չեմ էլ կասկածում: Շատ լուրջ խնդիր է: Ես նույնիսկ կասեի՝ լրջագուն խնդիր է, որի առաջ կանգնել է ողջ աշխարհը, պարզապես անլուծելի թվացող…


 Լրջագույն է այնքանով, ինչքանով ցանկացած այլ հոգեբանական խնդիր... :Think:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Եթե ուժեղ ձեռքեր ունես, շատ պետք կգան կնոջդ, ասեմ  էնքան ա սխմրտելու, ինչը պետադինի չափ համարյա օգնում ա 
> 
> Բայց մի բան ասեմ /ստիպված/. էնքան վստահ խոսում ու պնդում եք մի բանի մասին, որից միայն ենթադրություններ ու տեսական տեսակետ ունեք. ես երկու տարբերակն էլ փորձել եմ` և առանց, և ամուսնու հետ, ու տարբեր նրբությունների եմ ծանոթ: Եթե մի քիչ վստահում եք, հավատացեք, որ իրականում, ռեալում, դեպքի վայրում, դեպքի ընթացքում ու բոլոր էտապներում իրավիճակը շատուշատ այլ է, քան էսպես "օդում" կարող եք ենթադրել:


Լրիվ նույն բանն էի ուզում ասել։ 
Ի դեպ, եթե ուշադրություն դարձնենք, կնկատենք, որ էս թեմայում բոլոր դեմ արտահայտվողները խոսում են զուտ ենթադրությունների վրա հիմնված ինչ–որ զգացողությունների ու ինչ–որ երևակայական սարսափազդու կամ զզվելի տեսարանների մասին։ Իսկ բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր անձամբ ծննդաբերել են կամ իրենց կանանց ծննդաբերությանը ներկա են գտնվել, միայն դրական զգացողությունների մասին են խոսում, որոնք, ինչպես նկատեցիք, ոչ մի ընդհանրություն չունեն նկարագրված տեսարանների հետ։ Էդ հանգամանքը պիտի որ գոնե մի քիչ մտածելու տեղիք տա, իմ կարծիքով։ 

Մեկ էլ մի հարց բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր համոզված են, որ իրենց սիրտը կվատանա, երբ կնոջն այդ վիճակում տեսնեն (առայժմ խոսքը զուտ վախի մասին է). ի՞նչ կանեիք, եթե ձեր կինը, Աստված չանի, հայտնվեր այնպիսի ծանր ֆիզիկական վիճակի մեջ, որ ստիպված լինեիք նրան անձամբ օգնություն ցույց տալ։ Հա, ասենք, շրջապատում ուրիշ մարդիկ էլ կան, որոնք կարող են օգնել, բայց դու ինքներդ էլ կփորձեք մոտենալ, ինչ–որ բան ձեռնարկել, օգնել, չէ՞, ոչ թե կպատճառաբանեք, որ դուք նման տեսարաններից վատանում եք, դրա համար պետք է հեռու մնաք, որ չվատանաք։ Ինձ թվում է՝ էդ պահին դա բնազդաբար կլինի նույնիսկ, առանց մտածելու։ Դրա համար լավ չեմ հասկանում, թե ծննդաբերության դեպքում էդ վախը կոնկրետ ինչից է։ Ինձ թվում է՝ տղամարդիկ ուղղակի լավ չեն պատկերացնում էդ իրավիճակը։ Ինչպես արդեն նշվեց, տղամարդիկ բուն ծննդաբերության տեսարանը տեսնելու հնարավորություն չեն ունենում նման դեպքերում, կնոջ գլխավերևում կանգնում են, ձեռքը բռնում, հոգեպես ու մի քիչ էլ ֆիզիկապես (սեղմելու համար ձեռքը տրամադրելով  :Jpit: ) աջակցում։ Հետևաբար ի՞նչ զզվելի ու զարհուրելի տեսարանների մասին է խոսքը։

----------

Askalaf (29.09.2011), Cassiopeia (24.07.2009), Մարկիզ (25.07.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> .
> 
>  Բայց համաձանիր, որ ցանկալի չէ, որ ամուսինը տեսնի դա...
> 
> 
> 
>  Չեմ եղել, չգիտեմ... Բայց ինչու ո՞չ: Օրինակ, ինձ պատմել են, հազար ներեղություն կրկին ու կրկին, որ նման դեպքերի համար կնոջ ոտքերի ներևում ջրով լցված թաս են դնում: Հիմա ինչ պետք է, որ ամուսինը տեսնի այդ գործընթացը...
> 
> 
> ...


Լիոն, քո՝ էս թեմայում արած գրառումները կարդալիս մարդ ակամա հիշում է «Տղամարդկանց հիասթափությունները» թեմայի գրառումներդ։  :LOL:  Էնտեղ էլ էիր կնոջ բոլոր բնականոն, բայց ոչ ներկայանալի վիճակներից հեշտությամբ հիասթափվում, չէ՞։ Ուղղակի պետք է ի սկզբանե գիտակցել ու մեկընդմիշտ մտապահել, որ էն գեղեցիկ, թարմ, խնամված ու գրավիչ կինը, որի հետ ամուսնանում եք, ձեզ նման հասարակ մահկանացու է, և հաստատ երբեմն էլ լինելու է հիվանդ, չխնամված, ոչ գրավիչ, երբեմն նույնիսկ տգեղ, ինչպես նաև գնալու է զուգարան և այլն։ Իսկ ով պատրաստ չէ էդպիսի անխուսափելի իրողություններին առերեսել, ուրեմն հետագա դաժան հիասթափություններից զերծ մնալու համար ճիշտ կլինի միանգամից մոռանա նորմալ, ամուր ընտանիք կազմելու մասին։

----------

Cassiopeia (24.07.2009), Chilly (24.07.2009), Kita (24.07.2009), Second Chance (24.07.2009), Ռուֆուս (24.07.2009), Սելավի (24.07.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Ամուսնու ներկայությունը ծննդալուծման գործընթացին


կարծում եմ սա արհեստածին ինչ որ մի բան է:
բնություն մեջ այսպիսի բան համարյա թե չի հանդիպում կաթնասունների մոտ: 
իսկ հակառակը հանդիպում է: որ էգը ծնելուց միշտ առանձնանում է: 
…
ինչ որ արհեստական ճանապարհով "սեր" արթնացնել, կամ թեժացնել չի կարելի: իսկ խղճահարություն զգացում ծնել, կամ մեղքի զգացում առաջ բերել է՝ դա կարելի է: 
…

----------

Ariadna (24.07.2009), Lion (24.07.2009), Ձայնալար (24.07.2009)

----------


## Փիսիկ

նախօրոք ասեմ,  տաքգլուխ մարդիկ գրածիս առաջին մասը կարող են և չկարդալ....!

եթե  ծննդաբերությունը համարում եք զզվելի (տղամարդկանց մասին ա խոսքս), ուրեմն սեքսը ձեզ համար տանջանք է... հաստատ ծննդաբերությունն ավելի ստերիլ պայմաններում ա տեղի ունենում, քան ցանկացած ինտերկուրս: Ինչու ա ձեզ թվում, որ  կարելի ա մի օրգանով , որով "զուգարան" եք գնում, նաև լինել նուրբ ու ուժեղ, բայց դիմացինին զզվանք չպատճառել? ծիծաղս ա նույնիսկ գալիս  :Sad:  
ի՞նչ կա զզվելի, զգալ ու տեսնելու մեջ, թե ինչպես է կինը, որին սիրել ու գուրգուրել ես ժամեր ու օրեր շարունակ, լույս աշխարհ բերում մեկին, ում սեփական կյանքիցդ առավել ես սիրելու: Ինձ համար անձամբ, այդ սերն ու զզվանքը մի տողում չեն տեղավորվում...

2րդն ասեմ, որ պարտադիր չի ամուսինը գլուխը մանկաբարձի հետ միասին արգանդի մեջ մտցնի, կներեք արտահայտությանս համար, կան բազմաթիվ այլ ձևեր, որ տղամարդը կարող է ներկա գտնվել և օգնել թե ֆիզիկապես, թե հատկապես հոգեպես: Ինչպես արդեն նշեցին , որ ձեռքերի  ճզմվելամերսման համար շաաաաատ հարմար առիթ ա, բայց կատակը մի կողմ: Անձամբ ամուսինս և ես որոշել ենք հաճախել Լա Մազի դասերի (նամազի հետ սանսեմ կապ չունի), որտեղ սովորեցնում են տղամարդուն լինել կնոջ անհատական մարզիչը ծննդաբերության ժամանակ: Այսինքն, սովորեցնում են ճիշտ շնչել, երբ մերսել մեջքը, որ դրությամբ պառկեցնել կնոջը, ինչպես ոգևորել ու նույնիսկ կտրել պստլոյի պորտը: Այսքանի մեջ զզվելի բան տեսնող մարդկանց, առաջարկում եմ երեխայի ծնվելուց մի 2 շաբաթ առաջ տունը լքել ու չվերադառնալ մի 5 տարի, որովհետև "զզվելի" պրոցեսների շարանն ընդամենը սկսվում  է երեխայի ծնունդով... =)

----------

Cassiopeia (24.07.2009), Chilly (24.07.2009), Kita (24.07.2009), Լուսաբեր (06.09.2009), Մարկիզ (25.07.2009), Ուլուանա (24.07.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Երկու երեխա էլ ես ունեմ: Ցավոք առաջինի ծնվելուց հեռու եմ եղել` երկրում չէի: Բայց կլինեի, եթե կինս ժամանակին ծննդաբերեր: Ժամանակից մի ամիս շուտ ծննդաբերեց, դրա համար էլ չհասցրեցի:

Երկրորդի ծնվելուց առաջ կնոջս հետ քննարկել ենք ներկա գնտվել չգտնվելու հարցը: Կինս գիտի, որ ես սրտից թույլ եմ ու ասում էր "եթե վստահ ես որ կդիմանաս արի, վստահ չես` մի արի"" Ծննդաբերելուց կես ժամ առաջ կնոջս հետ ման ենք եկել միջանցքում, կինս ասեց "քու տունը շինվի, դեմքիդ գույնը նենց ա, ոնց որ դու ես ծննդաբերում, ոչ թե ես": Ընթացքում դուրսն եմ եղել, մի երկու շիշ վալերյանկայով: Ծննդաբերությունից մի 15 րոպե հետո մտել եմ սենյակ ու նույն կերպ գրկել եմ կնոջս ու երեխայիս, ու էլի ապրել եմ էն նույն բերկրանքը, ինչի մասին էսքան խոսում են: Ծննդաբերության ժամանակ ներկա չլինելս մի գրամ ոչ ավելացրել, ոչ էլ պակասեցրել ա կնոջս ու երեխայիս նկատմաբ զգացումունքներս: 

Բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր ցանկանում են ներկա գտնվել, մաղթում եմ ամուր նյարդեր: Բոլոր նրանց , ովքեր չեն ցանկանում ներկա գտնվել, համոզված ասում եմ, որ դա ըստ էության ոչ մի բան էլ չի փոխում - կարելի է ներկա չգտնվել, բայց ամբողջ կյանքում լինել լավ ամուսին ու հայր: Նույն կերպ, համոզված եմ, որ կան լիքը ներկա գտնվածներ, որոնք հետո շատ հեշտությամբ թողել են իրենց կնոջն ու երեխային ու գնացել են ինչ-որ ստրիպտիզյոռշայի հետ են ապրում:

----------

Ariadna (24.07.2009), Chilly (24.07.2009), dvgray (24.07.2009), Elmo (24.07.2009), Kita (24.07.2009), Lion (24.07.2009), Դեկադա (03.08.2009), Հայկօ (24.07.2009), Ձայնալար (24.07.2009), Չամիչ (24.07.2009), Սելավի (24.07.2009), Սլիմ (24.07.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Այ մարդ սկի ընկերոջս կնիկն էր ծնում, ես ներքևում սփրթնած ծխում էի, բա որ իմ կնիկը ըլնի վալերյանկեն արաղով պետք ա խառնեմ ու ներերակային  :LOL:  Հա, համաձայն եմ, որ շատ կանայք կուզենան էդ պահին մոտակայքում ամուսին տեսնել, բայց ախր մեխկ ենք էլի, մարդ ենք մենք էլ, ձեր առողջությունն էլ չունենք:

----------

Ariadna (24.07.2009), murmushka (20.11.2016), Հայկօ (24.07.2009), Սլիմ (24.07.2009)

----------


## Ariadna

Էրեխեք, ինձ թվում ա կոմպրոմիսի գալու ժամանակն ա։ Էկեք սենց անենք, էլ իրար չենք համոզում, մարդիկ տարբեր են, աշխարհընկալումը տարբեր է, ցանկություններն ու պահանջները տարբեր են, մեկին պետք է որ ամուսինը կողքին լինի, որ ձեռքը սեղմի, մյուսի համար դա ոչ մի կապ չունի սիրո հետ։ Դրա համար էլ սիրեք ըզմիմյանս և ապրեք հարմոնիայի մեջ, չեղած բաներից պրոբլեմ մի սարքեք, եթե ձեր ամուսինը չի ուզում մասնակցի, մի մտածեք որ ձեզ պակաս է սիրում, փորձեք նրան էլ հասկանալ, եթե ձեր կինը ուզում է իսկ դուք չեք ուզում, փորձեք գիտահանրամատչելի ձևով բացատրել թե ինչու, նա կհասկանա, եթե ձեր ամուսինն է ուզում, բայց դուք չեք ուզում (էդ էլ ա չէ՞ տարբերակ), կրկին օգտվեք գիտահանրամատչելի բացատրման տարբերակից, իսկ եթե երկուսդ էլ ուզում եք, ապա աղոթեք աստծոն, որ կյանքում բոլոր հարցերում էդքան համերաշխ լինեք ու միակարծիք  :Smile:

----------

cold skin (24.07.2009), Lion (24.07.2009), Դեկադա (24.07.2009), Հայկօ (24.07.2009), Սելավի (24.07.2009)

----------


## Lion

> Լիոն, քո՝ էս թեմայում արած գրառումները կարդալիս մարդ ակամա հիշում է «Տղամարդկանց հիասթափությունները» թեմայի գրառումներդ։  Էնտեղ էլ էիր կնոջ բոլոր բնականոն, բայց ոչ ներկայանալի վիճակներից հեշտությամբ հիասթափվում, չէ՞։


Ասածներս աղավաղել ես: Ես նման թեմայով ուղղակիորեն երբեք չեմ արտահայտվել...




> Ուղղակի պետք է ի սկզբանե գիտակցել ու մեկընդմիշտ մտապահել, որ էն գեղեցիկ, թարմ, խնամված ու գրավիչ կինը, որի հետ ամուսնանում եք, ձեզ նման հասարակ մահկանացու է, և հաստատ երբեմն էլ լինելու է հիվանդ, չխնամված, ոչ գրավիչ, երբեմն նույնիսկ տգեղ, ինչպես նաև գնալու է զուգարան և այլն։


 Մերսի խորհրդի համար - հակառակի պես էլ, որ չասեիր, չէի գիտակցի... Չգիտես ինչու վեց հազար տարի տղամարդիկ ներկա չեն եղել, հիմա դա դարձավ «մոդա»:

----------


## Lion

Ու ընդհանրապես - ես իմ կարծիքն ասացի, ուրիշներն էլ - իրենցը: Թող ամեն մարդ ինքը որոշի իր համար ինչպես վարվել, իսկ կարծիքն էլ այնպես արտահայտի, որ դա չստացվի ուրիշներին «կյանք սովորեցնել»...




> Ասածներս աղավաղել ես: Ես նման թեմայով ուղղակիորեն երբեք չեմ արտահայտվել...


http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?t=10254&page=6

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ու ընդհանրապես - ես իմ կարծիքն ասացի, ուրիշներն էլ - իրենցը: Թող ամեն մարդ ինքը որոշի իր համար ինչպես վարվել, իսկ կարծիքն էլ այնպես արտահայտի, որ դա չստացվի ուրիշներին «կյանք սովորեցնել»...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?t=10254&page=6


Ճիշտն ասած՝ էդ լինքը դնելուդ իմաստը չհասկացա, քանի որ հենց նոր կարդացի ու ևս մի անգամ համոզվեցի, որ էնտեղի գրառումներն ուղղակիորեն հաստատում են ասածս։  :Xeloq:

----------


## Lion

Ուլուանա ջան

 Լինքս պատասխան էր այն բանին, որ, ըստ Մարկիզի, ես




> Լիոն, քո՝ էս թեմայում արած գրառումները կարդալիս մարդ ակամա հիշում է «Տղամարդկանց հիասթափությունները» թեմայի գրառումներդ։ *Էնտեղ էլ էիր կնոջ բոլոր բնականոն, բայց ոչ ներկայանալի վիճակներից հեշտությամբ հիասթափվում, չէ՞*։


 Իսկ իրականում ես այդ լինքով ցույց տվեցի, որ *ես նման բան չեմ ասել:*

----------


## Չամիչ

> 1. Նոր կյանք լույս աշխարհ բերելիս կինը, թող ինձ ներվի այս խոսքերը, մեծապես (թեև ժամանակավորապես) կորցնում է իր կանացիությունը, նրա մոտ սկսվում են տարաբնույթ ֆիզիոլոգիական պրոցեսներ, որոնք տղամարդը ուղղակի չպետք է տեսնի, այդ կնոջ հմայքը հետագայում էլ իր սրտում վառ ունենալու համար,
> 2. Տեսնելով կնոջ տառապանքները, տղամարդու մոտ կարող է առաջանալ "մեղքի զգացում", որը կարող է բերել սառնություն կնոջ նկատմամբ (որ հետագայում նրան կրկին "չտանջի") և, ընդհանրապես, որոշ դեպքերում կարող է հանգեցնել տղամարդու հոգեբանական իմպոտենտության:


Հոգեբանական իմպոտենցիա  կարող է  առաջանալ միայն այն դեպքում,  երբ  տղամարդը  խիստ  սեվեռված է  սեռական պոտենցիայի հարցի շուրջ: Իմպոտենցիա կարող է առաջանալ  երբ  տղամարդու համար առողջ  պոտենցիայի առկայությունը  դիտվում է  ոչ թե որպես   կյանքի  բնական  նորմալ գործառույթ, այլ  կնաքի իմաստ, եվ կազմում է տղամարդկային ինքնագնահատականի  գլխավոր  եվ անփոխարինելի երաշխիք:

Եվ առհասարակ  շատ վատ է երբ  մարդուն՝ հատկապես  տղամարդուն ,կյանքում այս կամ այն հարցի հետ կապված  առաջնորդում է ոչ թե  սերը, այլ վախը: Իսկ  ընտանեկան  հարաբերություններում  գլխավոր  շարժառիթը պետք է լինի հենց սերը: Հայտնի է, որ   սիրող  տղամարդու  փաղաքշանքները եվ  քնչքուշ  խոսքերը  հզոր  ցավազրկող կարող են հանդիսանալ  ցանկացած  կնոջ  համար: Եվ  իզուր չէ  որ  արտասահմանում  շատ եվ շատ կանայք նախնտրում են ծննդաբերել տանը, իր ամուսնու  գրկում:

Պետք չէ  պոտենցիան սարքել կյանքի իմաստ, չափից ավել  սեվեռվել այս հարցի շուրջ, կնոջը  դիտել միայն որպես  հաճույքի  աղբյուր, եվ  կյանքին  նաել միայն այս  պրիզմայով:

Սա վերաբերվում է ոչ միայն  տղամարդկանց այլ նաեվ  կանանց, շատ կանայք չափից ավել  սեվեռված են սեփական գեղեցկության  վրա, ունենալով  գեղեցկությունը կորցնելու մեծ վախ, բնական է որ ծննդաբերելիս  նման կանայք չեն ցանկանա ամուսնուն իր կողքը տեսնել՝ վախենալով  կորցնել, ինքնագնահատականի գլխավոր երաշխիքը հանդիսացող   գրավչությունը եվ  գեղեցկությունը:

----------

Aurora (04.08.2009), Cassiopeia (24.07.2009), Kita (24.07.2009), Second Chance (26.07.2009), Մանոն (29.07.2009), Ուլուանա (24.07.2009)

----------


## Lion

Ի՞նչ ասեմ - թող ամեն զույգ ինքը որոշի: Ես ուղղակի կողմ եմ որոշ հոգեբանների տեսակետներին առ այն, որ դա չպետք է անել...

----------


## Adriano

Ինչու չէ, լավ գաղափարա,կգնանք, մի բան էլ մենք խորհուրդ կտանք, էս կանենք էն կանենք, մի հատ շաշկի կգցենք բժշկի հետ տենանք գործը երբա գլուխ գալիս :Hands Up:

----------

Lion (24.07.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ինչու չէ, լավ գաղափարա,կգնանք, մի բան էլ մենք խորհուրդ կտանք, էս կանենք էն կանենք, մի հատ շաշկի կգցենք բժշկի հետ տենանք գործը երբա գլուխ գալիս


Ահա թե ինչպես է  ավելի ու ավելի շատ մոլախոտի պես  ավելանում այն բժիշկների թիվը  որոնք ավելի մասնագիտացած են ոչ թե   բժշկագիտության այլ  շաշկաբանության մեջ: Եթե ուզումեք ձեր կնոջից արագ ազատվել , տարեք  շաշկագետ  «բժշկի» մոտ:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ուլուանա ջան
> 
>  Լինքս պատասխան էր այն բանին, որ, ըստ Մարկիզի, ես
> 
> 
> 
>  Իսկ իրականում ես այդ լինքով ցույց տվեցի, որ *ես նման բան չեմ ասել:*


Չեմ հասկանում, թե Մարկիզն ինչ կապ ուներ. դու իմ գրառումն էիր մեջբերել։  :Huh:

----------


## Lion

> Չեմ հասկանում, թե Մարկիզն ինչ կապ ուներ. դու իմ գրառումն էիր մեջբերել։


 Իրոք, ճիշտ ես :Shok:  Իսկ իմ մեջ տպվել էր, թե դա... *Մարկիզ*-ի պոստն էր :Cool:  Դե ուրեմն իմ գրածը պատասխան էր քո պոստին :Wink: 

 Ի դեպ - այստեղ միտք հնչեց, թե տղամարդիկ «վախենում էին իմպոտենցիայից և այդ նպատակով չեն ուզում ներկա գնվել պրոցեսին»: Ասեմ, որ ինձ և իմ տեսակետի հոգեբաններին սխալ են հասկացել - այդ ամենը լինում է ԵՆԹԱԳԻՏԱԿՑԱԲԱՐ, այսինքն հենց այդ մակարդակում է տղամարդու ուղեղում նստում «տանջվող կնոջ կերպարը» ու հենց դա է հետագա որոշ դեպքերում բարդություններ առաջացնում՝ ըստ այդ տեսության, իհարկե :Think:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ուլուանա ջան
> 
>  Լինքս պատասխան էր այն բանին, որ, ըստ Մարկիզի, ես
> 
> 
> 
>  Իսկ իրականում ես այդ լինքով ցույց տվեցի, որ *ես նման բան չեմ ասել:*


Ապեր, Մարկիզը քեզ տենց բան չի ասել… :Shok:  :LOL:

----------

Lion (25.07.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ահա թե ինչպես է  ավելի ու ավելի շատ մոլախոտի պես  ավելանում այն բժիշկների թիվը  որոնք ավելի մասնագիտացած են ոչ թե   բժշկագիտության այլ  շաշկաբանության մեջ: Եթե ուզումեք ձեր կնոջից արագ ազատվել , տարեք  շաշկագետ  «բժշկի» մոտ:


Ձեր խոսքերից, հարգելի Չամիչ, կարելի է ենթադրել, որ ամենազարգացած առողջապահական համակարգն ունեցող երկրներում, որտեղ գինեկոլոգիան և մանկաբարձությունն ամենազարգացածն են (ամենակարևորը՝ կազմակերպված), այն երկրներում, որտեղ հղիության, ծննդաբերության, հետծննդաբերական շրջաններում սաղմի, պտղի, նորածնի, երեխայի, մոր մահացությունն ամենացածրն է ողջ աշխարհում, բու*ծ*վում են շաշկիստ ու կարտյոժնիկ(դե շախմատ մենք են միայն կարողանում խաղալ) մանկաբարձներ: 
Հա, դե ինչպես միշտ մենք ուրիշ ենք, էլի… Լավն ենք էլի, լա՛՛՛՛վը…

----------

Kuk (25.07.2009), Տրիբուն (25.07.2009), Փիսիկ (25.07.2009)

----------


## Lyonik

ես օրինակ շատ էի վախենւմ ւ ահավոր ւզւմ եի որ ամւսինս կողքիս լիներ,բայց այդ օրը հասկացա միայն ,որ ոչ մի ամւսին րիսկ չէր անւմ այդ ամենին ներկա լինել,վախենւմ են մեզանից շատ :Sad:

----------


## Elmo

> ես օրինակ շատ էի վախենւմ ւ ահավոր ւզւմ եի որ ամւսինս կողքիս լիներ,բայց այդ օրը հասկացա միայն ,որ ոչ մի ամւսին րիսկ չէր անւմ այդ ամենին ներկա լինել,վախենւմ են մեզանից շատ


Իհարկե ձեզնից շատ ենք վախենում: Երեխեն մի քիչ ուժեղ, որ խփում ա, մի թեթև կինս օֆ ա անում, վախից մազերս բիզ-բիզ ա կանգնում, տեղում խուճապի եմ մատնվում: Էլ ուր մնաց ծննդաբերության ժամանակ կանգնեմ, նայեմ:
Ինձ միանգամից վերակենդանացման բաժին կտանեն առաջին իսկ վայրկյաններին:

----------


## Lyonik

> Իհարկե ձեզնից շատ ենք վախենում: Երեխեն մի քիչ ուժեղ, որ խփում ա, մի թեթև կինս օֆ ա անում, վախից մազերս բիզ-բիզ ա կանգնում, տեղում խուճապի եմ մատնվում: Էլ ուր մնաց ծննդաբերության ժամանակ կանգնեմ, նայեմ:
> Ինձ միանգամից վերակենդանացման բաժին կտանեն առաջին իսկ վայրկյաններին:


մենակ դուք ձեր մասին եք մտածում,այ եթե ուֆ ել չասեմ...... :Think:

----------


## Elmo

> մենակ դուք ձեր մասին եք մտածում,այ եթե ուֆ ել չասեմ......


Lyonik ջան մենակ մեր մասին չենք մտածում, սիրտներս չի տանում:

----------


## Sayuri

> Lyonik ջան մենակ մեր մասին չենք մտածում, սիրտներս չի տանում:


Ելմո , դե ոչինչ ետ հիվանդանոցներում վերակենդանացմանը պատրաստ են , նենց որ շատ հեռու  քեզ տանել պետկ չի լինի  :Jpit: ))

----------

Kita (29.09.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Ելմո , դե ոչինչ ետ հիվանդանոցներում վերակենդանացմանը պատրաստ են , նենց որ շատ հեռու  քեզ տանել պետկ չի լինի ))


Ինչի՞ որ երեխես ծնվի, ես էլ կենդանի վիճակով պետք չե՞մ:  :LOL: 
Չէ ավելի լավ է, ես ողջ ու առոջղ սպասեմ դրսում:

----------

Annushka (30.09.2009), Ariadna (30.09.2009), Cassiopeia (28.09.2009), Տատ (28.09.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

Ես կուզեի ներկա գտնվել: Եթե ճիշտը ասեմ, գլուխ գովել չլինի, նման հարցերում իմ ներվերը երկաթից են:  :LOL: 
Կուզեմ ներկա գտնվել ոչ թե գործընթացը տեսնելու համար, այլ ուղղակի կնոջս կողքին գտնվելու համար, հոգեբանական աջակցության համար:
Եթե իմանամ, որ իմ ներկայությունը բացասաբար կարող է ազդել որեւէ բանի վրա, կամ կինս չի ուզում, ներկա չեմ գտնվի:




> Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, որքանո՞վ ճիշտ կլինի, եթե երեխայի հայրը ներկա գտնվի երեխայի ծննդյան գործընթացին: *Ներկայումս դա Հայաստանում հնարավոր է` որոշակի գումարի առկայության դեպքում:*
> Ի՞նչ կտա դա երեխայի հորը: Կօգնի դա արդյոք մորը` ավելի թեթև տանելու ցավերը և ավելի ապահով զգալու իրեն այդ դժվար պահին:


Վա՜յ, ո՞նց կլիներ… հայերը լինեն ու փող պլոկելով չզբաղվեն… :LOL:  Հետաքրքիր ա` էդ մուծված փողը ո՞նց են ձեւակերպում: ՀԴՄ կտրոն տալիս ե՞ն: :LOL:  Իսկ նախապես տոմս առնել պետք չի՞… պարտեր, ամֆիթատրոն…  :Lol2:

----------

aerosmith (28.09.2009), Annushka (30.09.2009), keyboard (30.09.2009)

----------


## Տատ

Պապներ, մեկդ ներկա եղել ե՞ք:
Էլմո՝ մինուս:

Իմը եղել է, առանց երկար բարակ որոշելու կամ իմ ուզելու, այդպես ստացվեց: Ինձ համար երևի այդքան կարևոր չէր, ուրիշ բան ու զործ ունեի այդ պահին: Շնդհակառակը, դեռ իրեն էլ պետք է հանգստացնես, լավ եմ (որ սուտ է) ասելով:
Իսկ ինքը բավականին ցնցվեց, երկար ժամանակ (մի քանի շաբաթ) չէր կարողանում ետ գալ տեսածից: Բայց մինչև հիմա ու երևի միչև կյանքի վերջը հիշելու է :Ok:  (ու իր աղջկան էլ հիշեցնելու :Angry2: ), որ ինքն է առաջինը պահել և ԼՈՂԱՑՐԵԼ իր երեխային: Գիտեք, դրա համար արժե ապրել այդ պահը:

----------


## aerosmith

Ես էլ կցանկանամ ներկա գտնվել ապագայում երեխաներիս ծնվելու պահին ապագա կնոջս կողքին, որպեսզի հնարավորինս կինս իրեն հանգիստ զգա, իմանա որ ես իր կողքին եմ։ Միգուցե իմ ներկայությունը ավելի դրական ազդեցություն ունենա այդ պրոցեսին։ Կարծում եմ որ շատ կանանց դա հաճելի կլինի որ այդ պահն իր ձեռքը սեղմող մեկը, իսկ ավելի լավ կզգա եթե այդ մեկը լինի իր ամուսինը։
Մի խոսքով շատ դրական եմ համարում ամուսնու ներկայությունը ծննդալուծման գործընթացին :Smile:

----------

Cassiopeia (29.09.2009), Լուսաբեր (28.09.2009)

----------


## Annushka

Օրինակ ես այնքան էլ կողմ չեմ, որ ամուսինը ներկա գտնվի, որովհետև դու այդ ժամանակ այնպիսի տանջանքների մեջ ես, այնպիսի վիճակում ես, որ կողքից նայած ուղղակի սարսափելի ա հաստատ: Ինչի համար ամուսինդ տեսնի քեզ այդ վիճակում, մանավանդ, որ ծննդաբերության ժամանակ կարող են հազար ու մի բարդություններ առաջանալ, որոնք բժիշկը արագ հաղթահարում ա, բայց խեղճ ամուսինը ուշագնաց կարող է լինել: Կարծում եմ, որ ամուսինները շատ լավ հասկանում են, թե կինը ինչ տառապանքների գնով ա լույս աշխարհ ա բերում իրենց բալիկին ու գնահատում է դա, պարտադիր չի, որ կողքից գա ու  ոգևորի կամ աջակցի, մանավանդ, որ կարող ա ճիշտ հակառակը ստացվի :LOL:  Այնպես որ, դա ոչ ապացուցում ա ամուսնու սերն ու հոգատարությունը, ոչ էլ կնոջը առանձնապես օգնում ա, որ ցավ չզգա.. մեր մեջ ասած, այդ ժամանակ կնոջ համար լրիվ մեկ ա ով կա իրա մոտ, ով չկա.. իրա համար կարևորը իր և իր երեխայի առողջությունն ա, ու էն, որ շուտ ազատվի այդ ցավերից ու տեսնի իր բալիկին: Ես ամուսնուս ներկայության դեպքում կմտածեմ, որ հանկարծ ինքն էլ վատ չզգա, տեսնելով ինձ այդ վիճակում, անտեղի չանհանգստանա՝ լսելով բուժանձնակազմի խոսակցություններն ու տեսնելով արյուն: Մի խոսքով, ավելի լավ ա ինքը դրսում ծխի ու ինչքան հնարավոր ա քիչ ներշնչի իրեն՝ սպասելով այնքան սպասված ավետիսին :Smile:  :Smile: 
 Մի ամսից մենք այդ փորձությունով կանցնենք, ու Էլմոն կգրի իրա տպավորությունները (ծնարանի պատերից դուրս) :LOL: :  :Blush: 

p.s. -այ մարդ, ինչ ներկա լինել, ինչ բան.. բա էդ նեղ մաջալին մի հատ հավեսով քֆուր չտա՞ս իրա հասեցին, որ տենց տառապում ես :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (30.09.2009), keyboard (30.09.2009), Kita (30.09.2009), Kuk (30.09.2009), murmushka (30.09.2009), Yeghoyan (30.09.2009), Հայկօ (30.09.2009), Տատ (30.09.2009), Փոքրիկ (01.10.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Օրինակ ես այնքան էլ կողմ չեմ, որ ամուսինը ներկա գտնվի, որովհետև դու այդ ժամանակ այնպիսի տանջանքների մեջ ես, այնպիսի վիճակում ես, որ կողքից նայած ուղղակի սարսափելի ա հաստատ: Ինչի համար ամուսինդ տեսնի քեզ այդ վիճակում, մանավանդ, որ ծննդաբերության ժամանակ կարող են հազար ու մի բարդություններ առաջանալ, որոնք բժիշկը արագ հաղթահարում ա, բայց խեղճ ամուսինը ուշագնաց կարող է լինել: Կարծում եմ, որ ամուսինները շատ լավ հասկանում են, թե կինը ինչ տառապանքների գնով ա լույս աշխարհ ա բերում իրենց բալիկին ու գնահատում է դա, պարտադիր չի, որ կողքից գա ու  ոգևորի կամ աջակցի, մանավանդ, որ կարող ա ճիշտ հակառակը ստացվի


Դե, ամուսիններն ընդհանրապես տարբեր են լինում։  :Jpit:  Ընդհանրացնել չարժե։ Համաձայն եմ, եթե համոզված ես/եք, որ ամուսինդ վերը նկարագրածդ հոգեվիճակում ու ֆիզիկական վիճակում կհայտնվի ծննդաբերությանդ ներկա գտնվելու դեպքում, ապա, ինչ խոսք, ավելի լավ է՝ ներկա չլինի։ Բայց, օրինակ, իմ ամուսինը բնույթով շատ հանգիստ է, նման իրավիճակներում խուճապի մատնվելու սովորություն չունի, ի տարբերություն ինձ  :Jpit: , ու մեր դեպքում նրա ներկա լինելը խիստ ցանկալի կլինի երկուսիս համար էլ։ 




> Այնպես որ, դա ոչ ապացուցում ա ամուսնու սերն ու հոգատարությունը, ոչ էլ կնոջը առանձնապես օգնում ա, որ ցավ չզգա.. մեր մեջ ասած, այդ ժամանակ կնոջ համար լրիվ մեկ ա ով կա իրա մոտ, ով չկա.. իրա համար կարևորը իր և իր երեխայի առողջությունն ա, ու էն, որ շուտ ազատվի այդ ցավերից ու տեսնի իր բալիկին:


Ընդհանուր առմամբ համաձայն եմ, որ դրանով չի որոշվում հոգատարությունն ու սերը, բայց կնոջն օգնելու հարցում համաձայն չեմ. հեչ էլ մեկ չի՝ ով կա կողքիդ, ով չկա։ Հոգեբանորեն դա շատերի համար (էդ թվում և իմ) լուրջ աջակցություն է։ Հենց թեկուզ ձեռքը բռնելն արդեն ամեն ինչ արժե էդ պահին։ 





> Մի ամսից մենք այդ փորձությունով կանցնենք, ու Էլմոն կգրի իրա տպավորությունները (ծնարանի պատերից դուրս):


Դե, անհամբեր կսպասենք տպավորություններին։  :Jpit:

----------

Լուսաբեր (30.09.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> եթե համոզված ես/եք, որ ամուսինդ վերը նկարագրածդ հոգեվիճակում ու ֆիզիկական վիճակում կհայտնվի ծննդաբերությանդ ներկա գտնվելու դեպքում, ապա, ինչ խոսք, ավելի լավ է՝ ներկա չլինի։


Ամուսինն եկել է ասի, որ «ծանր հոգեվիճակ» բառերով դա չէս բնութագրի:  :LOL: 
Ինչքան նման տեսարաններից հեռու, էնքան Աստծուն մոտիկ:

Բայց մի բան էլ է ինձ զարմացնում: Որոշ կանայք ասում են «թող գան, որ տեսնեն ինչ տանջանք ենք քաշում, թող գոնե նայեն, որ մեր գինն իմանան»:
Հարգելիներս, ախր դա ձեռ «բեռն» է: Մենք առանց նայելու էլ ձեր գինը գիտենք, ի՞նչ կարիք կա մենք էլ մասնակից լինենք այդ ամենին: Ամեն մեկն ունի իր «բեռը»: Օրինակ հո չե՞ք կարող ստիպել երեխուն ծիծիկ տանք, որ դա էլ իմանանք ինչ է:

----------

Գուգօ (30.09.2009)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մասնագիտությանս բերումով ես բազմաթիվ ծննդաբերություններ եմ նայել ու նկատել, որ անարդարացի է, երբ ամուսինը ներկա չի գտնվում: Չէ՞ որ դա երկուսի համատեղ երեխան է: Ինչու՞ պետք է միայն կինը տանջանքներ քաշի, որ փոքրիկը լույս աշխարհ գա: Ավելին՝ ամեն ծննդաբերող կնոջ հետ մենք՝ ուսանողներս էինք տառապում, որովհետև բժիշկներն անհետանում էին չգիտեմ որտեղ: Մենք բռնում էինք այդ կանանց ձեռքը, քաջալերում, որ մի քիչ էլ դիմանան, որովհետև շուտով հրաշք է տեղի ունենալու, շոյում էինք ճակատները: Ու իմ աչքին այնքա˜ն լքված էին այդ կանայք: Գիտեք, երբ մտածում եմ ապագայում երեխա ունենալու մասին, ինձ ոչ այնքան ցավերն են վախեցնում, որքան այդ ցավերի հետ մենակ մնալը:

----------

Askalaf (29.09.2011), Kita (01.10.2009), Ռուֆուս (30.09.2009), Քամի (01.10.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Ինչու՞ պետք է միայն կինը տանջանքներ քաշի, որ փոքրիկը լույս աշխարհ գա:


Բյուր ջան լավ էլի:
Բա ո՞նց լինի: Տղամարդն էլ գա ու կնոջ ցավերի պահին աջ ձեռքը ժանգոտ մեխով ճղի, որ ինքն էլ տառապի՞: Եթե էդ լոգիկայով գնանք, ասենք ամուսիններից մեկի լյարդը հեռացնելու օպերացիային պետք է մյուն էլ ներկա լինի: Բա ինչի՞ մենակ խեղճ ամուսինը տանջվի, ինչ ա առողջանա ու ընտանիք պահի: Թող գա, տեսնի, որ ամուսինը մենակ չլինի: Կամ ամուսնու երիկամներից մեկը հեռացնելու պատճառով, բռնեն կնոջ երիկամն էլ հեռացնեն, որ հավասար լինի:

----------

Kuk (30.09.2009)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան լավ էլի:
> Բա ո՞նց լինի: Տղամարդն էլ գա ու կնոջ ցավերի պահին աջ ձեռքը ժանգոտ մեխով ճղի, որ ինքն էլ տառապի՞: Եթե էդ լոգիկայով գնանք, ասենք ամուսիններից մեկի լյարդը հեռացնելու օպերացիային պետք է մյուն էլ ներկա լինի: Բա ինչի՞ մենակ խեղճ ամուսինը տանջվի, ինչ ա առողջանա ու ընտանիք պահի: Թող գա, տեսնի, որ ամուսինը մենակ չլինի: Կամ ամուսնու երիկամներից մեկը հեռացնելու պատճառով, բռնեն կնոջ երիկամն էլ հեռացնեն, որ հավասար լինի:


Նախ, լյարդ հեռացնելու վիրահատություն չկա: Երկրորդ, նկատենք, որ ծննդաբերությունը սովորական օրգան հեռացնելու վիրահատություն չէ, որ այդ երեխան միայն մորը չի պատկանում, երկուսինն է: Ու պետք չէ էգոիստ լինել: Մի՞թե քեզ ավելի հաճելի է, որ այդ ժամերը կինդ մեն-մենակ անցկացնի, օգնության կանչի, բայց ոչ ոք ձեռք չմեկնի: Իսկ ուսանողները միշտ չէ, որ այնտեղ են, նրանց աջակցությունը նույնը չէ, ինչ կլինի ամուսնունը: Իհարկե, տղամարդու էգոիստ-վախկոտ մտածելակերպ... կինը պիտի էնտեղ մեն-մենակ անհրապույր պատերի մեջ տառապի, գոռա, բայց ոչ ոք նրան չլսի, իսկ ամուսինն իր համար պետք է սպասի արդյունքին, մինչդեռ կարելի է այդ ժամերն աննկատ դարձնել, ավելի թեթևացնել ընդամենը կողքը նստելով ու ձեռքը բռնելով:

----------

Askalaf (29.09.2011), Rammstein (01.10.2009), Նարե (30.09.2009), Ռուֆուս (30.09.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Նախ, լյարդ հեռացնելու վիրահատություն չկա: Երկրորդ, նկատենք, որ ծննդաբերությունը սովորական օրգան հեռացնելու վիրահատություն չէ, որ այդ երեխան միայն մորը չի պատկանում, երկուսինն է: Ու պետք չէ էգոիստ լինել: Մի՞թե քեզ ավելի հաճելի է, որ այդ ժամերը կինդ մեն-մենակ անցկացնի, օգնության կանչի, բայց ոչ ոք ձեռք չմեկնի: Իսկ ուսանողները միշտ չէ, որ այնտեղ են, նրանց աջակցությունը նույնը չէ, ինչ կլինի ամուսնունը: Իհարկե, տղամարդու էգոիստ-վախկոտ մտածելակերպ... կինը պիտի էնտեղ մեն-մենակ անհրապույր պատերի մեջ տառապի, գոռա, բայց ոչ ոք նրան չլսի, իսկ ամուսինն իր համար պետք է սպասի արդյունքին, մինչդեռ կարելի է այդ ժամերն աննկատ դարձնել, ավելի թեթևացնել ընդամենը կողքը նստելով ու ձեռքը բռնելով:


Բյուր, ես էլ եմ էս հարցում ընդհանուր առմամբ նույն կերպ մտածում, բայց կոնկրետ Elmo–ի ու Annushka–ի դեպքում, երբ երկուսն էլ հարմար են գտնում Elmo–ի ներկա չլինելը, կարծում եմ՝ ես կամ դու չենք, որ պիտի համոզենք, թե սխալ է։ Եթե երկուսի համար էլ ճիշտը տղամարդու ներկա չլինելն է, էլ ի՞նչ խնդիր կա։ Այ շատ վատ կլիներ, եթե կինն ուզենար, որ ամուսինը ներկա լինի, իսկ ամուսինը դեմ լիներ։ Չնայած դեռ դրա միջով անցած չլինելով խոսելը հեշտ է։ Չի բացառվում, որ ծննդաբերությունից հետո Annushka–ն կարծիքը փոխի։  :Tongue:  Ամեն դեպքում կարևորն այն է, որ ամուսինների պահանջներն ու ցանկություններն այս հարցում համընկնեն։  :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

Բյուր եթե երեխա ունեցած ծանոթներ ու բարեկամներ չունենաի, հենց կիմանաի ծննդաբերությունը համակենտրոնացման ճամբարի կարցերում ա ընթանում, ու ծնունդը Ֆրանկենշտեյններն են ընդունում: Ինչքան բարեկամ ու ծանոթ ունեմ, որ երեխա են ունեցել, նման սարսափ ֆիլմ հիշեցնող ոչինչ չեն պատմել: Հակառակը, ասել են, որ ամուսնու ներկայությունը ավելորդ ա: Ասենք ես մոտը լինեմ, ի՞նչ եմ անելու: Ոչ բժիշկ եմ, ոչ էլ հրեշտակ: Պիտի ձեռքը բռնեմ նստեմ հա՞: Յանիմ ի՞նչ, ո՞վ ա իրան սպառնում:
հա


> կինը պիտի էնտեղ մեն-մենակ անհրապույր պատերի մեջ տառապի


ինչի՞ց ա տառապելու: Հո ինկվիզիցիայի պադվալում չի: Հիվանդանոցի սովորական պատեր են: Ինչ ա պետք ա ռոկոկո ոճի մեջ լինեի՞ն:

----------

Ariadna (02.10.2009), Kuk (01.10.2009), Հայկօ (01.10.2009)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր եթե երեխա ունեցած ծանոթներ ու բարեկամներ չունենաի, հենց կիմանաի ծննդաբերությունը համակենտրոնացման ճամբարի կարցերում ա ընթանում, ու ծնունդը Ֆրանկենշտեյններն են ընդունում: Ինչքան բարեկամ ու ծանոթ ունեմ, որ երեխա են ունեցել, նման սարսափ ֆիլմ հիշեցնող ոչինչ չեն պատմել: Հակառակը, ասել են, որ ամուսնու ներկայությունը ավելորդ ա: Ասենք ես մոտը լինեմ, ի՞նչ եմ անելու: Ոչ բժիշկ եմ, ոչ էլ հրեշտակ: Պիտի ձեռքը բռնեմ նստեմ հա՞: Յանիմ ի՞նչ, ո՞վ ա իրան սպառնում:
> հա
> 
> ինչի՞ց ա տառապելու: Հո ինկվիզիցիայի պադվալում չի: Հիվանդանոցի սովորական պատեր են: Ինչ ա պետք ա ռոկոկո ոճի մեջ լինեի՞ն:


Բա որ էդքան տառապանք չի, ինչու՞ ես խուսափում ներկա գտնվելուց: Հա, հենց ձեռքը բռնես, նստես, որովհետև էդ դեպքերում հոգեբանական օգնությունը բավական թեթևացնում ա ցավը: Էն կանայք, որոնց մոտ մենք նստում էինք, նույնիսկ եթե ձեռք չէինք բռնում, այլ ուղղակի զրուցում էինք նրանց հետ, հետագայում մեզ շնորհակալություն էին հայտնում օգնության համար: Իսկ ինչու՞ պետք է էդ օգնողներն օտար մարդիկ լինեն, եթե կարող է հարազատ ամուսինը լինել: Ես սարսափ ֆիլմ չեմ նկարագրում, ես պատմում եմ կյանքի ամենաուժեղ ցավերի մասին, որոնք տղամարդիկ երբևէ չեն կարող պատկերացնել, եթե չտեսնեն: Տեսնելու դեպքում էլ չեն կարող պատկերացնել: Ու էդ դեպքում կնոջը մենակ թողնել չի կարելի: Ընդամենը բարոյահոգեբանական տեսանկյունից: Թե չէ երեխան առանց պապայի ներկայության էլ լույս աշխարհ կգա, իսկ էդ տասներկու ժամը առանց պապայի էլ, միևնույն է, կանցնի:

----------

Askalaf (29.09.2011), Ribelle (01.10.2009), Նաիրուհի (23.12.2009), Ուլուանա (01.10.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Բա որ էդքան տառապանք չի, ինչու՞ ես խուսափում ներկա գտնվելուց:


Որովհետև էդ առումով սրտից թույլ եմ: Ատամ պլոմբելն էլ տառապանք չի, բայց մի անգամ կնոջս հետ ատամնաբուժարան էի գնացել, մի քանի անգամ սիրտս թուլացավ: Հարազատ մարդու վրա բժշկական միջամտությանը չեմ կարողանում ներկա գտնվել:
Անծանոթին՝ խնդրեմ կարող եմ ինքս ծննդօգնություն ցուցաբերել, եթե իհարկե համապատասխան գիտելիքներ ունենամ:
Դու բժիշկ աղջիկ ես, չես տեսե՞լ վիրաբույժ, որին սրսկելու համար ամբողջ հիվանդանոցով մեկ խուճապ ա բարձրացել: Ես նման դեպք լսել եմ, որ վիրաբույժ մարդը, որը ամբողջ օրը կտրտում, կարում ա, սրսկումից վախենում ա: Կամ հարազատին չի կարողանում նույնիսկ ամենահասարակ վիրաբուժական միջամտություն ցուցաբերի:
Հոգեբանական պահ ա:
Ես վստահ եմ, որ բժիշկները իրենց գործը գիտեն ու 1000 -ավոր ծնունդներ են ընդունել, բոլորն էլ նորմալ, ողջ ու առողջ տուն են եկել:

----------

Ariadna (02.10.2009)

----------


## dvgray

ես չեմ կարող: առանց էն էլ լիքը մեղքի զգացում ունեմ, հիմա էլ տեսնելով կնոջս տանջանքները, … սաղ մնացած կյանքս ինձ չեմ ների:
իսկ կինը ասում են որ ծննդաբերությունից անմիջապես հետո բոլոր ցավերը մոռանում է, մնում է միայն մայրանալու երջանկությունը: իսկ տղամարդը՞ : արդյոք նա կարող է մոռանալ այդ ամենը:
Սիրող տղամարդը կարծում եմ որ ոչ:
…
ու մի բան էլ, եթե սիրում ես, ապա այդ ծննդաբերական "շոուն" ոչինչ էլ չի ավելացնի այդ սիրուն: կմնա միայն մեղավորության զգացումը:

----------

Annushka (01.10.2009), Ariadna (02.10.2009), Elmo (02.10.2009), Ձայնալար (01.10.2009)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Որովհետև էդ առումով սրտից թույլ եմ: Ատամ պլոմբելն էլ տառապանք չի, բայց մի անգամ կնոջս հետ ատամնաբուժարան էի գնացել, մի քանի անգամ սիրտս թուլացավ: Հարազատ մարդու վրա բժշկական միջամտությանը չեմ կարողանում ներկա գտնվել:
> Անծանոթին՝ խնդրեմ կարող եմ ինքս ծննդօգնություն ցուցաբերել, եթե իհարկե համապատասխան գիտելիքներ ունենամ:
> Դու բժիշկ աղջիկ ես, չես տեսե՞լ վիրաբույժ, որին սրսկելու համար ամբողջ հիվանդանոցով մեկ խուճապ ա բարձրացել: Ես նման դեպք լսել եմ, որ վիրաբույժ մարդը, որը ամբողջ օրը կտրտում, կարում ա, սրսկումից վախենում ա: Կամ հարազատին չի կարողանում նույնիսկ ամենահասարակ վիրաբուժական միջամտություն ցուցաբերի:
> Հոգեբանական պահ ա:
> Ես վստահ եմ, որ բժիշկները իրենց գործը գիտեն ու 1000 -ավոր ծնունդներ են ընդունել, բոլորն էլ նորմալ, ողջ ու առողջ տուն են եկել:


Ախր ո՞նց չես ուզում հասկանալ: Խոսքը ոչ թե հետոյի, այլ հենց էդ պահի մասին ա: Ոչ ոք չի ասում, որ եթե էնտեղ չլինես, ծննդաբերությունը բարդացած ընթացք կստանա: Դու կնոջդ պետք ես ցավերի պահի համար: Դու նրան չես փրկելու ֆիզիկական տրավմաներից կամ չես նպաստելու, որ բալիկը շուտ դուրս գա, ոչ էլ բոբո բժշկից ես ազատելու, այլ նրա կողքին ես լինելու, որ էդ պահը նրա համար արագ թռչի, որ հնարավորինս դիմանա ցավին, որ հասկանա, որ մենակ չէ էդ տանջանքի մեջ: Քեզ ոչ ոք չի խնդրում կնոջդ սրսկել կամ վիրահատել, ընդամենը ներկայություն, ուրիշ ոչինչ: Դու հարազատին չվիրահատող բժշկի օրինակ ես բերում, բայց ես կարող եմ լիքը օրինակներ բերել, թե ինչպես են շատ երիտասարդ բժիշկներ կամ ուսանողներ մտել իրենց հարազատների վիրահատություններին կամ ծննդաբերություններին: Ի՞նչ վիրաբույժ չի կարողանում սրսկել: Ուրեմն, կներես ինձ, բայց ամոթ նրան: Ես ինքս պետք եղած դեպքում սրսկել եմ թե' մորս, թե' տատիկիս, թե' մտերիմ ընկերուհիներիս: Ես քեզ չեմ համոզում՝ մտնես ծննդաբերության: Սրտից թույլ ես, դա քո գործն է, բայց պետք չէ ասել, թե քո կարիքը չկա այնտեղ:

----------

Askalaf (20.07.2010), Cassiopeia (01.10.2009), kyahi (11.05.2010), Tig (11.05.2010), Ուլուանա (01.10.2009)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ես էլ եմ էս հարցում ընդհանուր առմամբ նույն կերպ մտածում, բայց կոնկրետ Elmo–ի ու Annushka–ի դեպքում, երբ երկուսն էլ հարմար են գտնում Elmo–ի ներկա չլինելը, կարծում եմ՝ ես կամ դու չենք, որ պիտի համոզենք, թե սխալ է։ Եթե երկուսի համար էլ ճիշտը տղամարդու ներկա չլինելն է, էլ ի՞նչ խնդիր կա։ Այ շատ վատ կլիներ, եթե կինն ուզենար, որ ամուսինը ներկա լինի, իսկ ամուսինը դեմ լիներ։ Չնայած դեռ դրա միջով անցած չլինելով խոսելը հեշտ է։ Չի բացառվում, որ ծննդաբերությունից հետո Annushka–ն կարծիքը փոխի։  Ամեն դեպքում կարևորն այն է, որ ամուսինների պահանջներն ու ցանկություններն այս հարցում համընկնեն։


Ան, էդ հարցում քեզ հետ համաձայն եմ. դա նրանց անձնական գործն է, բայց պետք չէ անձնական գործն ընդհանրացնել:

----------

Geson (27.05.2010), Ուլուանա (01.10.2009)

----------


## Maytane

> Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, որքանո՞վ ճիշտ կլինի, եթե երեխայի հայրը ներկա գտնվի երեխայի ծննդյան գործընթացին: Ներկայումս դա Հայաստանում հնարավոր է` որոշակի գումարի առկայության դեպքում:
> Ի՞նչ կտա դա երեխայի հորը: Կօգնի դա արդյոք մորը` ավելի թեթև տանելու ցավերը և ավելի ապահով զգալու իրեն այդ դժվար պահին:


Իմ կարծիքով դա աբսուրդ է, ծննդյան գործընթացին ներկա լինի իմ ամուսինը ու չեմ կարծու, որ դա ուժ կտա ավելի թեթև տանելու և ավելի ապահով զգալու կնոջը: Չգիտեմ, թե էդ ո՞նց են թույլ տալիս... Չնայած ողջ Եվրոպան է դա թույլ տալիս, ծննդաբերության ժամանակ եվրոպացիները պարտադիր պիտի լինեն ծննդասենյակում, ու նորից եմ կրկնում ամենաաբսուրդ բաներից մեկն ա ամուսինը ծննդասենյակում:
Հո ինքն էլ չի ծննդաբերում, ինքը մենակ կողքը կանգնում ա  :LOL:

----------


## Maytane

> Ախր ո՞նց չես ուզում հասկանալ: Խոսքը ոչ թե հետոյի, այլ հենց էդ պահի մասին ա: Ոչ ոք չի ասում, որ եթե էնտեղ չլինես, ծննդաբերությունը բարդացած ընթացք կստանա: Դու կնոջդ պետք ես ցավերի պահի համար: Դու նրան չես փրկելու ֆիզիկական տրավմաներից կամ չես նպաստելու, որ բալիկը շուտ դուրս գա, ոչ էլ բոբո բժշկից ես ազատելու, այլ նրա կողքին ես լինելու, որ էդ պահը նրա համար արագ թռչի, որ հնարավորինս դիմանա ցավին, որ հասկանա, որ մենակ չէ էդ տանջանքի մեջ: Քեզ ոչ ոք չի խնդրում կնոջդ սրսկել կամ վիրահատել, ընդամենը ներկայություն, ուրիշ ոչինչ: Դու հարազատին չվիրահատող բժշկի օրինակ ես բերում, բայց ես կարող եմ լիքը օրինակներ բերել, թե ինչպես են շատ երիտասարդ բժիշկներ կամ ուսանողներ մտել իրենց հարազատների վիրահատություններին կամ ծննդաբերություններին: Ի՞նչ վիրաբույժ չի կարողանում սրսկել: Ուրեմն, կներես ինձ, բայց ամոթ նրան: Ես ինքս պետք եղած դեպքում սրսկել եմ թե' մորս, թե' տատիկիս, թե' մտերիմ ընկերուհիներիս: Ես քեզ չեմ համոզում՝ մտնես ծննդաբերության: Սրտից թույլ ես, դա քո գործն է, բայց պետք չէ ասել, թե քո կարիքը չկա այնտեղ:


StrangeLittleGirl  համաձայնեմ քեզ հետ 




> Որովհետև էդ առումով սրտից թույլ եմ: Ատամ պլոմբելն էլ տառապանք չի, բայց մի անգամ կնոջս հետ ատամնաբուժարան էի գնացել, մի քանի անգամ սիրտս թուլացավ: Հարազատ մարդու վրա բժշկական միջամտությանը չեմ կարողանում ներկա գտնվել:
> Անծանոթին՝ խնդրեմ կարող եմ ինքս ծննդօգնություն ցուցաբերել, եթե իհարկե համապատասխան գիտելիքներ ունենամ:
> Դու բժիշկ աղջիկ ես, չես տեսե՞լ վիրաբույժ, որին սրսկելու համար ամբողջ հիվանդանոցով մեկ խուճապ ա բարձրացել: Ես նման դեպք լսել եմ, որ վիրաբույժ մարդը, որը ամբողջ օրը կտրտում, կարում ա, սրսկումից վախենում ա: Կամ հարազատին չի կարողանում նույնիսկ ամենահասարակ վիրաբուժական միջամտություն ցուցաբերի:
> Հոգեբանական պահ ա:
> Ես վստահ եմ, որ բժիշկները իրենց գործը գիտեն ու 1000 -ավոր ծնունդներ են ընդունել, բոլորն էլ նորմալ, ողջ ու առողջ տուն են եկել:


դա հասկանալիա, որ չես կարողանում ներկա գտնվել այն պարզ պատճառով, որ  քո վրա ազդումա ու մենք չենք կարող քեզ մեղադրել կամ ստիպել որ ներկա լինես,  ես ինքս  միայն կարամ ասեմ որ հարգում եմ այն մարդկանց ովքեր անկեղ] ասում են պատճառը ներկա չգտնվելու,  ու դա ընդունելիա,  ես ինքս տանել չեմ կարողանւմ ասեղը կամ այն ամենը ինչ կապ ունի բժշկության հետ,  ինձ վատեմ զգում....բայց այն պահը որ կնոջդ հետ գնացելես ատամնաբուժի մոտ  այնպես ես ասում... չգիտեմ գեշ ձևով ես ասում ու նենց որ պարտավոր չես կնոջդ ուղղեկցել ատամնաբուժի մոտ  կամ ինչ որ մի տեղ,,, որքանով որ տղամարդը այնքանով էլ կինը պարտավոր են ուղղեկցել միմյանց , նրանց դուրը գա թե չգա այն վայրը ուր պիտի ուղեկցեն....           բժիչկները իրենց գործը լավ գիտեն, բայց համոզված եմ, որ լսել ես այն մասին որ  կանանց մեցամասնությունը  ընկնումա ընտրության մեջ  կամ կինը կամ երեխան ,,, ու ինչքան էլ բժիչկը լավ իմանա իրա գորցծ,  էստեղ նա ոչինչ չի կարա անել մենակ մի բան կամ փրկի երեխայի կյանքը կամ կնոջ..

----------


## Maytane

> Բյուր, ես էլ եմ էս հարցում ընդհանուր առմամբ նույն կերպ մտածում, բայց կոնկրետ Elmo–ի ու Annushka–ի դեպքում, երբ երկուսն էլ հարմար են գտնում Elmo–ի ներկա չլինելը, կարծում եմ՝ ես կամ դու չենք, որ պիտի համոզենք, թե սխալ է։ Եթե երկուսի համար էլ ճիշտը տղամարդու ներկա չլինելն է, էլ ի՞նչ խնդիր կա։ Այ շատ վատ կլիներ, եթե կինն ուզենար, որ ամուսինը ներկա լինի, իսկ ամուսինը դեմ լիներ։ Չնայած դեռ դրա միջով անցած չլինելով խոսելը հեշտ է։ Չի բացառվում, որ ծննդաբերությունից հետո Annushka–ն կարծիքը փոխի։  Ամեն դեպքում կարևորն այն է, որ ամուսինների պահանջներն ու ցանկություններն այս հարցում համընկնեն։


Այո համամիտ եմ, եթե նրանք չեն ուզում ներկա լինել դա նրանց գործնա..   ես անկեղծ ասեմ  անձամբ ինձ ել դուր չէր գա որ իմ ամուսինը ներկա լիներ ծննդաբերության ժամանակ... բայց ամեն մեկս մեր կարցիքը ունենք ու ոչ մեկ ոչ մեկին չի կարող ասել թե ինչ պիտի անեն ... ... ...




> Ամուսինն եկել է ասի, որ «ծանր հոգեվիճակ» բառերով դա չէս բնութագրի: 
> Ինչքան նման տեսարաններից հեռու, էնքան Աստծուն մոտիկ:
> 
> Բայց մի բան էլ է ինձ զարմացնում: Որոշ կանայք ասում են «թող գան, որ տեսնեն ինչ տանջանք ենք քաշում, թող գոնե նայեն, որ մեր գինն իմանան»:
> Հարգելիներս, ախր դա ձեր «բեռն» է: Մենք առանց նայելու էլ ձեր գինը գիտենք, ի՞նչ կարիք կա մենք էլ մասնակից լինենք այդ ամենին: Ամեն մեկն ունի իր «բեռը»: Օրինակ հո չե՞ք կարող ստիպել երեխուն ծիծիկ տանք, որ դա էլ իմանանք ինչ է:


ճիշտա  Elmo  և իրոք սխալ են մտածում որոշ կանայք...      լօլ  մնացելեր դուք կուրծք տայիք  լօօօօօօօօլ

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Մի ամսից մենք այդ փորձությունով կանցնենք, ու Էլմոն կգրի իրա տպավորությունները (ծնարանի պատերից դուրս): 
> 
> p.s. -այ մարդ, ինչ ներկա լինել, ինչ բան.. բա էդ նեղ մաջալին* մի հատ հավեսով քֆուր չտա՞ս* իրա հասեցին, որ տենց տառապում ես


Գիտեմ ձեր պստոն ծնվելա, համով, սիրուն բալիկա, բայց տենց էլ չիմացանք վերջը հավեսով քֆուր տվի՞ր, թե՞ չէ :Xeloq: 
Էլմօ կներես, բայց հետաքրքիրա :Blush:  :LOL:

----------


## Elmo

> Գիտեմ ձեր պստոն ծնվելա, համով, սիրուն բալիկա, բայց տենց էլ չիմացանք վերջը հավեսով քֆուր տվի՞ր, թե՞ չէ
> Էլմօ կներես, բայց հետաքրքիրա


Կեսարյանի ժամանակ ի՞նչ քֆուր: Ցավազրկել են ու հետը ասել-խոսալով ծնունդն ընդունել, կարերը դրել ու տարել պալատ: Դրանից հետո մի քիչ ցավացել ա, բայց էնքան չէ, որ քֆուր տար:

Ասեմ, որ ծննդազատմանը ներկա լինելը պարզապես արգելված էր: Դէ կեսարյանը էսպես թե էնպես արգելված էր, որովհետև վիրահատարան չեն թողնի: Բացի նրանից, որ վիրահատարան չէին թողնում, ընդհանրապես 5-րդ հարկ չէին թողնում ոչ ոքի: Իսկ ծննդասենյակները 5-րդ հարկում էին: Ոչ մի գումարի դիմաց, թեկուզ ամուսնուն չեն թողնումներկա գտնվել ծննդասենյակում:

Բյուրի պատմած սարսափ ֆիլմը ցրելու համար ես պատմեմ ինչպես ամեն ինչ կատարվեց:

նախօրոք օր էին նշանակել: Գնացինք հիվանդանոց, գրանցեցին, բարձրացրեցին վերև, Անուշին սիստեմա միացրեցին, ինձ էլ թողեցին նստեմ կողքը: Պալատում հեռուստացույց կար, միացրեցինք, մի ալիքով ֆիլմ գտանք, սկսեցինք նայել ու զրուցել: Էդ ընթացքում անընդհատ բուժքույրերը գալիս հարցնում էին, թե ո՞նց ենք ու գնում էին: Ֆիլմը ավարտվեց, բուժքույրը եկավ սիստեման փոխեց ու գնաց: Մի 2 ժամ էլ անցավ, եկան Անուշին տարան վիրահատարան, ինձ էլ ուղարկեցին 2-րդ հարկում սպասելու: 40 րոպե հետո բժիշկն եկավ ասեց, որ ամեն ինչ լավ էր անցել: Ինձ խալաթ հագցրեցին ու տարան ինտենսիվ թերապիայի բաժին, որ երեխուն ցույց տան: Մի 3 րոպե երեխուն նայեցի, հիացա ու գնացի ընկերներիս հետ խմելու:
Անուշին էլ տեղափոխել էին բոքս, որտեղ մի քանի հոգի էլ էին պառկած: հաջորդ օրը բոքսից տարել էին պալատ, որը ըսկի էլ անշուք չէր: Մի քանի հոգի էլ իրենց երեխեքի հետ պալատում էին պառկած, բուժքույրներն էլ անընդհատ գալիս խնամում էին: Օրեկան 2 ժամ անվճար թողնում էին բարձրանամ Անուշի մոտ: Վճարովի ժամ էլ կար, բայց եթե վճարովի ժամին եկել էիր, անվճարին չէին թողնի: Էդքան բան: 3 օրից գնացի երկուսին էլ բերեցի տուն: Ոչ մի կոպեկ գումար չվերցրեցին, ուցեզա նվեր տամ բժշկին, չվերցրեց: Ասեց փող ունես, երեխուդ վրա ծախսի, ինձ քո բանավոր շներհակալությունը հերիք ա:

----------

Agni (27.05.2010), Amaru (27.05.2010), Annushka (27.05.2010), Ariadna (23.12.2009), Cassiopeia (23.12.2009), Farfalla (23.12.2009), may (23.12.2009), My World My Space (27.05.2010), Yeghoyan (23.12.2009), Դեկադա (23.12.2009), Երկնային (23.12.2009), Էլիզե (11.05.2010), Ձայնալար (27.05.2010), Փոքրիկ (23.12.2009)

----------


## Էլիզե

Ճիշտն ասած՝ մինչ այս թեման կարդալը, ես կտրականապես դեմ էի ամուսնու ներկայությանը, սակայն կարդալով գրառումները՝ միտքս փոխեցի: Եթե ամուսինը նման ցանկություն ունի՝ թող ներկա գտնվի, եթե չէ՝ չարժե ամուսնուն զոռով, հոգեբանական ճնշում գործադրելով քարշ տալ ծնարան, հետո էլ բան ու գործ թողած՝ ուշքի բերել ուշագնաց ամուսնուն  :Xeloq:  :
Իմ մեծ եղբայրը՝ մասնագիտությամբ բժիշկ, ներկա է գտնվել իր երկրորդ բալիկի լույս աշխարհ գալուն /առաջին բալիկի ծնվելուց էլ պետք է ներկա գտնվեր, բայց չհասցրեց գալ/: Շատ ուրախ էր ու միշտ ասում է՝ "Իմ բալիկի մռութիկը առաջինը ես եմ տեսել :Tongue: ":
Ես կարծում եմ՝ եթե կա նման ցանկություն՝ ամուսինը թող ներկա գտնվի ծննդալուծման գործընթացին, ոչ թե նրա համար որ "տեսնի՝ ինչ չարչարանքի միջով է անցնում կինը", այլ նրա համար, որ իրենց երկուսի բալիկն է, համ էլ անարդարացի է՝ ինչի՞  մաման պետք է առաջինը տեսնի բալիկի մռութիկը, թո՛ղ պապան էլ տեսնի  :Smile:  …
Մի խոսքով՝ զույգերի որոշելու գործն է…ով ինչպես կուզի, թող այնպես էլ անի, կարևորը՝ առողջ բալիկ ծնվի :Love:

----------

Tig (11.05.2010), tikopx (11.05.2010)

----------


## Geson

> Բա որ էդքան տառապանք չի, ինչու՞ ես խուսափում ներկա գտնվելուց: Հա, հենց ձեռքը բռնես, նստես, որովհետև էդ դեպքերում հոգեբանական օգնությունը բավական թեթևացնում ա ցավը: Էն կանայք, որոնց մոտ մենք նստում էինք, նույնիսկ եթե ձեռք չէինք բռնում, այլ ուղղակի զրուցում էինք նրանց հետ, հետագայում մեզ շնորհակալություն էին հայտնում օգնության համար: Իսկ ինչու՞ պետք է էդ օգնողներն օտար մարդիկ լինեն, եթե կարող է հարազատ ամուսինը լինել: Ես սարսափ ֆիլմ չեմ նկարագրում, ես պատմում եմ կյանքի ամենաուժեղ ցավերի մասին, որոնք տղամարդիկ երբևէ չեն կարող պատկերացնել, եթե չտեսնեն: Տեսնելու դեպքում էլ չեն կարող պատկերացնել: Ու էդ դեպքում կնոջը մենակ թողնել չի կարելի: Ընդամենը բարոյահոգեբանական տեսանկյունից: Թե չէ երեխան առանց պապայի ներկայության էլ լույս աշխարհ կգա, իսկ էդ տասներկու ժամը առանց պապայի էլ, միևնույն է, կանցնի:



Շնորհակալություն կարծիքիդ համար… :Smile:

----------


## nune'

Կարծում եմ դրա մեջ վատ կամ ամոթալի բան չկա, դա շատ բնական է… Ու եթե ինչ-որ մեկի ամուսինը ուզում է կամ կարող է ներկա գտնվել այդ պահին, թող գտնվի..լօլ

ՀԳ.Հա բայց դեմք եք, հա, էս ինչ թեմայա :LOL:

----------


## My World My Space

*



			
				Թեմա: Ամուսնու ներկայությունը ծննդալուծման  գործընթացին


*

Ժող. ստեղ մի բան էն չի. իմ իմանալով *ծննդալուծությունը*` *աբորտն* ա..... :Sad: 
համեմատական.  *ամուսնություն- ամուսնալուծություն,* ըստ այդմ էլ* ծննդաբերություն - ծննդալուծություն* :Think: :

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Ժող. ստեղ մի բան էն չի. իմ իմանալով *ծննդալուծությունը*` *աբորտն* ա.....
> համեմատական.  *ամուսնություն- ամուսնալուծություն,* ըստ այդմ էլ* ծննդաբերություն - ծննդալուծություն*:


Բժշկական տերմիններով ծննդալուծումը երեխայի ծնունդի ընդունումն է բժիշկների կողմից  :Wink:

----------


## Eliza1

Միանշանակ դեմ եմ,ծննդալուծման ժամանակ հոր ներկայությանը:Կարծում եմ այն կարող է տղամարդու մոտ սթրես առաջացնել,եթե ոչ հիասթափություն:Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է կնոջը,չեմ կարծում, որ ամուսնու ներկայությունը կարող է նրան օգնել:Ուղղակի ծննդաբերությանը պետք է գնալ ուրախ տրամադրությամբ և վսահ ,որ ամեն ինչ լավ ավարտ կունենա:

----------

Adriano (19.07.2010), Ariadna (20.07.2010), Elmo (19.07.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> Միանշանակ դեմ եմ,ծննդալուծման ժամանակ հոր ներկայությանը:Կարծում եմ այն կարող է տղամարդու մոտ սթրես առաջացնել,եթե ոչ հիասթափություն:


Նայած տղամարդ:  :Smile: 




> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է կնոջը,չեմ կարծում, որ ամուսնու ներկայությունը կարող է նրան օգնել:


Նայած կին:  :Smile:

----------

Լուսաբեր (29.07.2010), Ֆոտոն (20.07.2010)

----------


## ivy

Ես բավական լավ ծանոթ եմ (թեև ոչ սեփական փորձից) Հայաստանում, ինչպես նաև նախկին սովետական այլ երկրներում ծննդաբարանների աշխատանքի ձևին: Ու որ մտածում եմ, գալիս եմ էն կարծիքին, որ էդ համակարգի մեջ մի տեսակ չի ինտեգրվում ամուսնու ներկայությունը: Երևի ես էլ որ Հայաստանում ծննդաբերեի, կուզենայի ամուսինս էդ ամենից հեռու մնար, ու որ ես էլ հնարավորինս շուտ ազատվեի էդ հիմնարկությունից: Ես հավատում եմ իհարկե, որ Հայաստանում կան ծննդարաններ, որտեղ վերաբերմունքը ծննդաբերողի հանդեպ շատ լավն է, ու կինը քիչ սթերեսների է ենթարկվում, բայց միևնույն է կան բաներ, որոնք նախկին սովետի ծննդարանները պինդ պահպանել են, և դրանք ինձ համար բացարձակ անընդունելի են (չխորանամ մանրամասների մեջ): Ու նորից եմ ասում, որ էդ միջավայրի մեջ ինձ համար շատ դժվար է պատկերացնել ամուսնու ներկայությունը և դրան բնական վերաբերվելը:

Ես Հայաստանում ծննդաբերող կանանց անկեղծորեն վերաբերվում եմ՝ որպես հերոսների: Իմ էսպիսի վերաբերմունքը իհարկե մեծամասամբ հիմնված է ենթադրություններիս վրա, բայց կարծում եմ ցանկացած կին, ով երկու փորձն էլ ունի՝ և Հայաստանում ծննդաբերության և ավելի զարգացած երկրում, ամենայն հավանականությամբ կարող է հաստատել իմ տխուր ենթադրությունը:

Նաև համոզված եմ, որ էն կանայք, որոնք Հայաստանում են ծննդաբերել կամ նոր են պատրաստվում ծննդաբերության և դեմ են ամուսնու ներկայությանը, կվերանային իրենց վերաբերմունքը, եթե լինեին դրսի երկրներում, որտեղ ծննդարանը ավելի շատ սիրուն ու հարմարավետ սենյակի է նման, քան հիվանդանոցի: Ու էդ սենյակում ամուսինները միասին սպասում են իրենց կյանքի կարևոր իրադարձությանը, որը ընդամենը պահանջում է կողքից մասնագետի աջակցության, բայց ամբողջ պրոցեսն ու իրադարձությունը միայն իրենցն է: Ու էդպես էլ պիտի լինի:  :Smile:

----------

Cassiopeia (24.09.2010), murmushka (24.09.2010)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ներկայումս բավական առաջընթաց կա հայկական ծննդատների գործունեության ու կառուցվածքի մեջ` համեմատած 2 տարի առաջվա հետ: Սակայն լիովին համաձայն եմ Ivy-ի հետ, որ ծնարանների կառուցվածքը բավական անհաջող է Հայաստանում: 
Սակայն, եթե մարդու մտքին լինի, որ ներկա լինի իր երեխայի ծննդյանը գործընթացին, ապա նա չի նայի ծննդատների վիճակին:

----------

Ուլուանա (24.09.2010)

----------

